# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أسباب وضع الأسفار ... من العلماء الأحبار ( للمشاركة )

## رضا الحملاوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله وحده ...
والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده ...

وبعد ،،،

أقترح في هذا الموضوع أن يضع مشايخنا الأفاضل ... وطلبة العلم الأكارم ... وكل أعضاء المجلس الموقر ... أقترح أن يضعوا هنا أسباباً ومفاتيح أدت إلى وضع تواليف سارت بها الركبان ... وبقيت مراجع للعلم على مر الزمان ...


كمن أداه إلى الكتابة أمر من أميرٍ أو وزير ... أو تكليف من شيخٍ له ... أو اقتراحٌ من زميلٍ له ونظير ... أو كان الدافع إلى ذلك سؤالٌ أواستفتاءٌ من تلميذٍ قريب ... أوطالبٍ للعلم من مكانٍ بعيد ... 

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً وعلى بركة الله ...


*

*

*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

*قال الحافظ بن كثير رحمه الله في سبب تأليفه لكتابه العظيم (الاجتهاد في طلب الجهاد) :*
*اما بعد, فقد امر من أمره عز وغنم, وطاعته فرض وحتم. وهو المقر الشريف العالي المولوي الاميري الكبيري الكاملي الزعيمي الغيائي المجاهدي المرابطي المثاغري السيفي منجك نائب السلطة المعظمة بالشام المحروسة أعز الله انصاره, وأدام ملك سلطانه واقتداره. ان أكتب ما تيسر من الكتاب والسنة والآثار الحسنة في المرابطة بالثغور المحروسة الاسلامية ليرغب اهلها في ثواب ما أهلهم الله له, من الرباط في الثغور الاسلامية, التي هي حفظ حوزة الاسلام, وأمان الانام في جميع المعاقل والامصار, في سائر الليالي والأيام, فاجبته إلى ما أمر, لانه نائب الأمام وفيهما امر طاعة لله ورسوله عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام, وقد كنت جمعت في ذلك مجلداً بسيطاً فأختصرت منه منهجاً وسطاً وسيطاً, فأقول متوكلاً على العزيز الرحيم القوي المتين .....*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ ماجد

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

عالم يصنف كتاباً لإرضاء زوجته!!
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...65#post1636765

مصدر آخر للقصة :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.cc/vb/showpos...16&postcount=4

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ الغالي رضا الحملاوي ما انا بشيخ سامحك الله وليتني ابلغ مراتب طلبة العلم

وهذا كتاباً ثاني:  
ذكر الشيخ بكر ابو زيد رحمه الله في كتابه (ابن قيم الجوزية ... حياته- آثارة- مواردة) عن كتاب (تحفة الودود في احكام المولود) لابن القيم:
ذكر الاستاذ عبد القادر في مقدمته سبب تصنيف المؤلف لهذا الكتاب إذ وجد تحت عنوان الأصل ما نصه: "هو أن الله عز وجل رزق ابن المصنف - يعني ابن القيم- برهان الدين مولوداً ولم يكن عند والده في ذلك الوقت ما يقدمه لولده من متاع الدنيا, فصنف هذا الكتاب وأعطاه إياه وقال له: اتحفك  بهذا الكتاب إذ لم يكن عندي شيء من الدنيا اعطيك" ص 230

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شكر الله لك أخي الحبيب ماجد ...
 إضافة قيمة عن ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أسباب تأليف "صحيح البخاري" :
*

ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في مقدمة كتابه فتح الباري أسبابا ثلاثة دعت الإمام البخاري - رحمه الله - إلى تأليف كتابه الجامع الصحيح:


أحدها:
أنه وجد الكتب التي ألفت قبله بحسب الوضع جامعة بين ما يدخل تحت التصحيح والتحسين والكثير منها يشمله التضعيف فلا يقال لغثه سمين, قال فحرك همته لجمع الحديث الصحيح الذي لا يرتاب في صحته أمين.

الثاني: 
قال وقوّى عزمه على ذلك ما سمعه من أستاذه أمير المؤمنين في الحديث 
والفقه إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي المعروف بابن راهوية وساق بسنده إليه أنه قال: "كنا عند إسحاق بن راهوية فقال:
"لو جمعتم كتاباً مختصرا لصحيح سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم", قال: "فوقع ذلك في قلبي فأخذت في جمع الصحيح".

الثالث:
قال: 
وروينا بالإسناد الثابت عن محمد بن سليمان بن فارس قال سمعت البخاري يقول:
"رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكأني واقف بين يديه وبيدي مروحة أذب بها عنه,
فسألت بعض المعبرين فقال لي: 
"أنت تذب عنه الكذب فهو الذي حملني على إخراج الجامع الصحيح".

http://www.ansarsunna.com/vb/archive...hp/t-1857.html

***

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

هل من إضافة بارك الله في الجميع ...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سبب تأليف ابن القيم - رحمه الله - لكتاب  "تحفة المودود  بأحكام المولود "




> 503- سبب تأليف ابن القيم لكتاب تحفة المودود
> 
> 
> قال الشيخ بكر رحمه الله:[CENTER]
> و قد ذكر الأستاذ عبد القادر في مقدمته سبب تصنيف المؤلف لهذا الكتاب إذ وجد تحت عنوان الأصل ما نصه:
> 
> 
> هو أن الله عز و جل رزق ابن الصنف برهان الدين مولودا و لم يكن عند والده في ذلك الوقت ما يقدمه لولده من متاع الدنيا , فصنف هذا الكتاب و أعطاه إياه و قال له : أتحفك بهذا الكتاب إذ لم يكن عندي شيء من الدنيا أعطيك
> 
> ...


جزى الله خيراً أخانا "الشيخ أبا عبد البر طارق "

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  سبب تأليف الحافظ ابن حجر - رحمه الله - لكتاب "بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام"




> الحمد لله على توفيقه،
> 
> 
> وقد ألّف الحافظ ابن حجر ( ت 852 هـ ) كتاب " بلوغ المرام " من أجل ابنه محمد ( ت 869 هـ ) .
> قال السخاوي في " الجواهر والدرر في ترجمة شيخ الإسلام ابن حجر " ( 3 / 1220 ) : 
> كنت أسمع أن والده صنّف " بلوغ المرام " لأجله، ولا أستبعد ذلك . اهـ .



جزى الله خيراً الشيخ "أبا معاوية البيروتي"

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف كتاب:

 (الصارم المسلول على شاتم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم )

لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=71168

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الإمام ابن حجر الهيثمي لكتاب :
 
الإنافة في الصدقة و الضيافة

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....A7%D9%81%D8%A9

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبب  تأليف الدارقطني رحمه الله لكتابه* 

*العلل*

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....B9%D9%84%D9%84

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الإمام مسلم لكتابه 


الصحيح 




> المبحث الثاني: 
> سبب تأليفه لكتابه : 
> سبب تأليف الإمام مسلم كتابه بناء على طَلَبٍ طُلِبَ منه ، وهذا نص كلامه :
> قال الإمام مسلم في مقدمة الصحيح 1/2 : فإنك يرحمك الله بتوفيق خالقك ذكرت أنك هممت بالفحص عن تَعَّرُفِ جملة الأخبار المأثورة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سنن الدين وأحكامه ، وما كان منها في الثواب والعقاب ، والترغيب والترهيب ، وغير ذلك من صنوف الأشياء بالأسانيد التي بها نقلت ، وتداولها أهل العلم فيما بينهم ـ إلى أن قال: ـ وللذي سألت أكرمك الله حين رجعتُ إلى تدبره ، وما تؤول به الحال ـ إن شاء الله ـ عاقبة محمودة ومنفعة موجودة ، وظننتُ حين سألتني تجشم ذلك أن لو عزم لي عليه ، وقضي لي تمامه ؛ كان أول من يصيبه نفع ذلك إياي خاصة قبل غيري من الناس ـ إلى أن قال: ـ ولكن من أجل ما أعلمناك من نشر القوم الأخبار المنكرة بالأسانيد الضعاف المجهولة ، وقذفهم بها إلى العوام الذين لا يعرفون عيوبها ؛ خف على قلوبنا أجابتك إلى ما سألت.


http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....6947#post16947
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....AD%D9%8A%D8%AD

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف كتاب 

معرفة السنن والآثار للبيهقي

http://www.afaqattaiseer.com/vb/showthread.php?p=50251

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف شَيْخ الإِسْلامِ رحمه الله لكتابه

   الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح  

http://www.alhawali.com/index.cfm?me...ContentID=2741

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ما قاله ابن تيمية -رحمه الله - عن سبب تأليفه
 
العقيدة الواسطية

http://ar.islamway.com/fatwa/6195
http://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/6195

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الشيخ العلامة السعدي رحمه الله تعالى لرسالة "الوسائل المفيدة للحياة السعيدة"
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=303559

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*سبب تأليف الموطأ :*
يروى في سبب تأليف الموطأ أن المنصور لما حج اجتمع بالإمام مالك  وسمع منه الحديث والفقه وأعجب به ، فطلب منه أن يدون في كتاب ما ثبت عنده  صحيحـًا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مسائل العلم ، وطلب أن يوطئه  للناس ، أي يجعله سهل التناول ، فاستجاب الإمام مالك لطلب المنصور ، وصنف كتابه العظيم الموطأ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*سبب تأليف كتاب الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي*
 سئل الإمام العالم العلامة الحافظ الناقد :شمس الدين أبو عبد الله 
محمد بن الشيخ الصالح أبي بكر الذي عرف " بابن قيم  الجوزية"
رحمه الله ما  تقول العلماء أئمة الدين رضي الله عنهم أجمعين : في رجل  ابتلى ببلية وعلم أنها إن استمرت به أفسدت دنياه وآخرته وقد اجتهد في دفعها  عن نفسه بكل الطرق فما يزداد إلا توقداً وشدة فما الحيلة في دفعها؟ وما  الطريق إلى كشفها ؟ فرحم الله من أعان مبتلي والله في عون العبد ما كان  العبد في عون أخيه أفتونا مأجورين
فجلس الشيخ ما بين صلاة العصر إلى صلاة المغرب مستعرضا ما قد يطرأ على القلب  من أنواع الشهوات والفتن والمعاصي فألف الكتاب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الإغراب في جدل الإعراب- ابن الأنباري

قال في مقدمته: فإن جماعة من الأصحاب اقتضوني بعد تلخيص كتاب "الإنصاف في  مسائل الخلاف" تلخيص كتاب في جدل الإعراب معرى عن الإسهاب، مجرد عن  الإطناب؛ ليكون أول ما صنف لهذه الصناعة في قوانين الجدل والآداب ليسلكوا  به عند المجادلة والمحاولة والمناظرة سبيل الحق والصواب، ويتأدبوا به عند  المحاورة والمذاكرة عن المناكرة والمضاجرة في الخطاب. 
فأجبتهم على وفق طلبيتهم طلبا للثواب، وفصلته اثني عشر فصلا على غاية من  الاختصار تقريبا على الطلاب. فالله تعالى ينفع به إنه كريم وهاب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

معاني القرآن - الفراء
سبب إملائه: يروى في سبب إملاء هذا الكتاب أن عمر بن بكير كان من  أصحابه-الفراء- وكان منقطعا إلى الحسن بن سهل، فكتب إلى الفراء أن الأمير  الحسن بن سهل ربما سألني عن الشيء بعد الشيء من القرآن فلا يحضرني فيه  جواب، فإن رأيت أن تجمع لي أصولا وتجعل في ذلك كتابا أرجع إليه- فعلت!
فقال الفراء لأصحابه: اجتمعوا حتى أملي عليكم كتابا في القرآن، وجعل لهم يوما!

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ما شاء الله ... جزاك الله خيرا أخي محمد طه. إضافات قيمة 
وشرفتني مشاركتك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> ما شاء الله ... جزاك الله خيرا أخي محمد طه. إضافات قيمة 
> وشرفتني مشاركتك


وجزاك مثله أخي الدكتور رضا، وبارك فيكم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال الحافظ ابن حجر عن الإصابة : وفى أعصارِ هؤلاء خلائقُ يتعسَّرُ حَصْرُهم ممن صنَّف فى ذلك أيضًا ، إلى أن كان فى أوائلِ القرنِ السابعِ ، فجمَع عزُّ الدينِ بنُ الأثيرِ كتابًا حافلًا سمَّاه (( أُسْدَ الغابةِ )) ، جمَع فيه كثيرًا مِن التصانيفِ المتقدِّمةِ ، إلا أنه تبِع مَن قبلَه ؛ فخلَط مَن ليس صحابيًّا بهم ، وأغفَل كثيرًا مِن التنبيهِ على كثيرٍ مِن الأوهامِ الواقعةِ فى كُتُبِهم ، ثم جرَّد الأسماءَ التى فى كتابِه مع زياداتٍ عليها الحافظُ أبو عبدِ اللَّهِ الذهبىُّ ، وعلَّم لمن ذُكر غلطًا ولمن لا تصِحُّ صُحْبتُه ، ولم يستوعِبْ ذلك ولا قارَب . وقد وقَع لى بالتتبُّعِ كثيرٌ مِن الأسماءِ التى ليست فى كتابِه ولا أصلِه على شرطِهما ؛ فجَمعتُ كتابًا كبيرًا فى ذلك ميَّزتُ فيه الصحابةَ مِن غيرِهم ،ومع ذلك فلم يحصُلْ لنا جميعًا مِن الوقوفِ على العُشْرِ مِن أسامِى الصحابةِ بالنسبةِ إلى ما جاء عن أبى زُرْعةَ الرازىِّ قال : توفِّى النبىُّ  صلى الله عليه وسلم ومَن رآه وسمِع منه زيادةٌ على مائةِ ألفِ إنسانٍ مِن رجلٍ وامرأةٍ ، كلُّهم قد روَى عنه سماعًا أو رؤيةً  ...​
ثم قال : وقد كثُر سؤالُ جماعةٍ مِن الإخوانِ فى تبييضِه ، فاستخرْتُ اللَّهَ تعالى فى ذلك ورتَّبتُه على أربعةِ أقسامٍ فى كلِّ حرفٍ منه ..إلخ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ما شاء الله ..جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي أبا مالك 
وفتح عليك وزادنا جميعاً علما

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

هل من إضافة إخوتي الأكارم ؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف كتاب 


المسند الموضوعي الجامع للكتب العشرة



للشيخ صهيب عبد الجبار 





> بِسْمِ اللَّه الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ}
> {وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي هَدَانَا لِهَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ لَوْلَا أَنْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ لَقَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُ رَبِّنَا بِالْحَقِّ} [الأعراف: 43]
> الحمد لِلَّهِ رب العالمين , والصلاة والسلام على رسولِ اللَّه خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين , وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله , أما بعد:
> أولا: سبب التأليف:
> لقد كان السبب الداعي لتأليف هذا الكتاب هو أنني لم أجد كتابا أو برنامجا يجمع التخريجات والشواهد المتعلقة بمتن واحد من متون الكتب العشرة (البخاري , مسلم , الترمذي , النسائي , ابن ماجة , مسند أحمد , موطأ مالك , صحيح ابن خزيمة , وصحيح ابن حبان) , بحيث يكون التخريج مُتقنا يَعتمد عليه الباحث في جمع طرق الحديث الواحد وشواهده.
> لقد قام العديد من الإخوة الأفاضل - جزاهم الله كل خير - بالعمل على جمع تخريج الحديث الواحد من كتبٍ تزيد على الخمسين كتابا في بعض الأحيان.
> لكن عملهم إما هو كتاب مطبوع مصوَّر يصعب على الباحث أن يعثر فيه على مراده بالسرعة المطلوبة , وإما أن يكون العمل على هيئة برنامج يصعب فيه على الباحث إتمام عملية النسخ واللصق لجميع متون التخريج دفعة واحدة.
> هذا بالإضافة إلى أن كثرة عدد النصوص المراد ذكرها في التخريج والشواهد قد تؤدي إلى عدم الإلمام بجميع طرق الحديث المطلوب تخريجه , والأمر بالنسبة للشواهد كذلك أيضًا.
> بل إن أغلب ما وجدتُ من كتبٍ مختصة بالتخريج , يقتصر عملها على ذكر رقم حديث التخريج ,
> ...


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...49&postcount=1

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف متن ثلاثة الأصول 
للعلامة محمد بن عبد الوهاب 




> *التعريف بمتن ثلاثة الأصول وأدلتها، للإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب*
> *• رابعًا، سبب كتابتها:*
> جاء في أحد النُسخ أن الأمير عبد العزيز بن محمد بن سعود، طلب من المؤلف أن يكتب رسالة موجزة في أصول الدين، فكتب هذه الرسالة، وأرسلها الأمير إلى جميع النواحي، وأمر الناس أن يتعلموها.
> 
> 
> ************************
> (1) هذه المقالة ليس لي فيها من عمل إلا الجمع ثم الترتيب ثم التلخيص. وقد استفدت ونقلت من بعض المصادر المذكورة في المقالة هنا أو من مؤلفيها.
> 
> عبد الله بن داود
> ibndawod@gmail.com

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

وهذه قصة طريفة في سبب تأليف أبي عبيدة معمر بن المثنّى لكتاب مجاز القرآن.
قال ياقوت رحمه الله في معجمه:" قال أبو عبيدة: أرسل إلي الفضل بن الربيع إلى البصرة في الخروج إليه سنة 188 هـ، فقدمت إلى بغداد واستأذنت عليه فأذن لي، ودخلت وهو في مجلس له طويل عريض في بساط واحد قد ملأه، وفي صدره فرش عالية لا يرتقى إليها إلا على كرسي وهو جالس عليها. ثم دخل رجل في زي الكتَّاب له هيئة فأجلسه إلى جانبي. وقال له: أتعرف هذا؟ قال: لا. قال: هذا أبو عبيدة علامة أهل البصرة. أقدمناه لنستفيد من علمه، فدعا له الرجل وقرظه لفعله هذا. قال لي: إني كنت إليك مشتاقاً وقد سئلت عن مسألة أفتأذن لي أن أعرفك إياها؟ قلت: هات. قال: قال الله تعالى: (طلعها كأنه رؤوس الشياطين.) وإنما يقع الوعد والإيعاد بما قد عرف مثله، وهذا لم يعرف، فقلت: إنما كلّم الله العرب على قدر كلامهم، أما سمعت قول امرئ القيس:‏ 

أيقتلني والمشرفيُّ مضاجعي***** ومسنونة زرق كأنياب أغوال‏ 
وهم لم يروا الغول قط، ولكنه لما كان أمر الغول يهولهم أوعدوا به، فاستحسن الفضل ذلك، واستحسنه السائل، واعتقدت من ذلك اليوم أن أضع كتاباً في القرآن لمثل هذا وأشباهه، ولما يحتاج إليه من علم. فلما رجعت إلى البصرة عملت كتابي الذي سميته المجاز، وسألت عن الرجل فقيل لي: هو من كتاب الوزير وجلسائه يقال له إبراهيم بن اسماعيل بن داود الكاتب"
هذا وقد ضعّف بعض الناس هذه القصة، بحجة أن أبا عبيدة لم يذكرها في مقدمته.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً شيخ أبا بكر على ما أتحفتنا به ... وأهلاً بك بعد هذه الغيبة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

هل من جديدٍ عند الإخوة الأفاضل ؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
http://majles.alukah.net/t127897/#post708658

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مؤلفات الآباء للأبناء في الماضي والحاضر*


http://www.alukah.net/Social/0/67870

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

سبب تأليف الإمام ابن حزم- رحمه الله- لطوق الحمامة

وكلفتني أعزك اﷲ أن أصنف لك رسالة ﰲ صفة اﳊب ومعانيه وأسبابه وأعراضه، وما يقع فيه وله على سبيل اﳊقيقة ﻻ متزيداً وﻻ مفتنا، 
لكن مورداً لما ﳛضرﱐ على وجهه وﲝسب وقوعه، حيث انتهى حفظي وسعة باعي فيما أذكره، فبدرت إﱃ مرغوبك ولوﻻ اﻹﳚاب لك لما.
تكلفته، فهذا من الفقر، واﻷوﱃ بنا مع قصر أعمارنا أﻻ نصرفها إﻻ فيما نرجو به رحب اﳌنقلب وحسن اﳌآب غداً. وإن كان القاضي ﲪام 
بن أﲪد حدثني عن ﳛﲕ بن مالك عن* عائذ بإسناد يرفعه إﱃ أﰊ الدرداء أنه قال: أجمِعوا النفوس بشيء من الباطل ليكون عونا ﳍا على الحق.

* = في مختلف الطبعات: يحيى بن مالك عن عائذ؛ وهو يحيى بن مالك بن عائذ بن كيسان، أبو زكرياء مولى هاشم بن عبد الملك، من أهل طرطوشة.
(تعليق محقق الكتاب إحسان عبّاس)

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً شيخنا الحبيب أبا بكر 
سرني مرورك الكريم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مقاصد التأليف عند العلماء ...


اتماما للفائدة وتكملة لما قد نشره شيخنا محمد حمزة المالكى نقول :

كنت قد شرعت منذ فترة فى دراسة وتحقيق كتاب تعليم المتعلم طريق التعلم للزرنوجى ، وكنت وقتها اجمع من كشاكيلى ما وقفت عليه فى مسائل طلب العلم والتصنيف وآدابه وآداب طلبة العلم وما روى فى ذلك من اشعار ، وما دونته فى ذلك من فوائد فوجدت العجب العجاب .

فعليه واتماما للفائدة اسوق لكم بعض ماوقفت عليه ودونته يدى فى هذا الباب وهو مقاصد التأليف والتصنيف عند العلماء :

1- قال ابن حزم رحمه الله :- 
- اما شيء لم يسبق الى استخراجه فيستخرجه .
- واما شيء ناقص فيتممه .
- واما شيء مستغلق فيشرحه 
- واما شيء طويل فيختصره ، دون ان يحذف منه شيئا يخل حذفه اياه غرضه .
- واما شيء متفرق فيجمعه .
-واما شيء منثور فيرتبه . 
وهذا النص فى مجموع رسائل بن حزم (4\103) .
____________
وجاء فى ازهار الرياض (3\34-35):
ألا فاعلمنْ أن التآليف سبعةٌ... لكل لبيب في النصيحة خالصِ
فشرحٌ لإغلاقٍ وتصحيحُ مخطئٍ ... وإبداعُ حَبْرٍ مُقْدِمٍ غير ناكصِ
وترتيبُ منثور وجمعُ مُفَرَّقٍ .... وتقصيرُ تطويلٍ وتتميمُ ناقصِ
_________ 

ونقل مشهور حسن آل سلمان ، فى كتب حذر منها العلماء (2\374): 

نظم اسماعيل بن ابراهيم بن السويهر مقاصد التأليف فقال :

اخا الذكاء والفطن ...... وقيت احداث الفتن 
ان رمت ان تعرف ما ... صنف فيه العلما 
فهاكها ثمانية ..... من نفحة يمانية 
وهى قيد اختُرع .... وذو افتراق قد جمع 
وناقص قد كُمل ... ومجمل قد فصل 
ومسهب قد هذبا ... ومخلط قد رتبا 
ومبهم قد عينا ... وخطأ قد بينا 
خدمة عبد مقترف .. عن رسمكم لم ينحرف . 

____________

وقد جمعها بعضهم فى بيت واحد فقال :

في سبعةٍ حصروا مقاصد العقلا .... من التآليف فاحفظها تنل أملا
أبدِعْ ، تمامَ ، بيانٍ ، لاختصارك ، في ..... جمعٍ ، ورَتِّب ، وأصلح يا أخي الخللا
_________ 
نكتفى بذلك خشية الاطالة ومن اراد المزيد فليرجع للآتى : 
- مقدمة تفسير الخازن ( 1\3-4) 
- ازهار الرياض فى اخبار القاضى عياض للمقرى ( 3\34،35 )
- نفح الطيب من غصن الاندلس الرطيب ( 3\176) 
-منهج البحث العلمى وكتابته فى علوم الشريعة د\عمر بازمول صـ25
-خلاصة الاثر فى اعيان القرن الحادى عشر (4\41)
- كتب حذر منها العلماء لمشهور آل سلمان (2\374) 
- مقدمة بن خلدون صـ371، الفصل الخامس والثلاثون . 
- كشف الظنون لحاجى خليفة (1\36)
-ابجد العلوم لصديق حسن خان (1\188)
وفى قواعد التحديث للقاسمى بحث فى ذلك ، اضافة الى آداب التأليف .

ووجدت كتاب مفردا فى هذا الباب للدكتور زيد الرمانى بعنوان ( الاربعون من اسباب التأليف ، واسرار التصانيف ) مطبوع فى مدار الوطن بالرياض ، جمع نقولات العلماء فى مقاصد التأليف مع فصول اخرى ماتعة . 

..... كتبه محمد شوقى شحاته .....
منقول من حسابه على الفيسبوك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

[CENTER]سبب تأليف ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - للرسالة التدمرية



المكتبة المقروءة : التوحيد : تقريب التدمرية 
*التدمرية و بيان سبب تأليف هذه الرسالة*



*التدمرية*


*          الظاهر أن هذه الرسالة ضمن أجوبة أجاب بها الشيخ أهل تدمر(10) وكانت هذه الرسالة من أحسن وأجمع ما كتبه في موضوعها على اختصارها؛ ومن أجل ذلك فإني أستعين الله - عز وجل - في لم شعثها وجمع شملها وتقريب معانيها لقارئها مع زيادة ما تدعو الحاجة إليه، وحذف ما يمكن الاستغناء عنه على وجه لا يخل بالمقصود(11)، وسميته: "تقريب التدمرية". وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل عملي خالصاً لوجهه موافقاً لمرضاته نافعاً لعباده إنه جواد كريم.*

*بيان سبب تأليف هذه الرسالة*

*          بين المؤلف سبب تأليف هذه الرسالة بقوله:*
*          "أما بعد: فقد سألني من تعينت إجابتهم أن أكتب لهم مضمون ما سمعوه مني في بعض المجالس من الكلام في التوحيد والصفات، وفي الشرع والقدر.*
*          ثم علل وجوب إجابتهم بأمرين:*
*          أحدهما: مسيس الحاجة إلى تحقيق هذين الأصلين؛ لأنه لابد أن يخطر على القلب في هذين الأصلين ما يحتاج معه إلى بيان الهدى من الضلال، والحق من الباطل.*
*          الثاني: كثرة اضطراب أقوال الناس فيهما، والخوض فيهما بالحق تارة وبالباطل تارات؛ فيلتبس الحق بالباطل على كثير من الناس، ومن ثم احتيج إلى البيان.*


* (10)** مدينة قديمة بوسط سورية، انظر الموسوعة العربية الميسرة ص(500).*
*(11)**  علق فضيلة الشيخ المؤلف هنا بقوله: ومما حذفت القاعدة السابعة لأنها غير موجودة في بعض النسخ، ويغني عنها ما سبقها من القواعد.*





http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...er_16814.shtml.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف صحيح الإمام البخاري 
 الشيخ أبو إسحاق الحويني

سبب تأليف صحيح الإمام البخاري | حرس الحدود | الشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني - Safeshare.TV

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> سبب تأليف كتاب 
> 
> معرفة السنن والآثار للبيهقي
> 
> معهد آفاق التيسير


سبب تأليف كتاب معرفة السنن والآثار - معهد آفاق التيسير للتعليم عن بعد

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أسباب تأليف المعاجم وفوائـــــــدها

http://www.academia.edu/2557305/%D8%...AF%D9%87%D8%A7
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *سبب  تأليف الدارقطني رحمه الله لكتابه* 
> 
> *العلل*
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....B9%D9%84%D9%84




http://www.saaid.net/Doat/sudies/9.htm

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبب تأليف الحاكم للمستدرك
http://library.islamweb.net/newlibra...=8670&bk_no=74
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الشيخ عائض القرنى - سبب تأليف كتاب لاتحزن
http://way2allah.com/khotab-item-8248.htm
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبب تأليف العلامة ابن حجر - رحمه الله - ل**نخبة الفكر في مصطلح أهل الأثر

**قال - رحمه الله -:* *-[(أما بعد فان التصانيفَ في اصطلاح أهل الحديثِ قد كثرتْ وبُسطتْ واخْتُصرتْ فسألني بعضُ الإخوانِ أن ألخصَ له المُهِمَّ من ذلك فأجبتُه إلى سؤالِهِ؛ رجاءَ الاندراجِ في تلكَ المسالِكِ)]-**.**فيه مسائل ومنها:*
*الأولى - قوله: (فسألني بعضُ الإخوانِ) 
قال على القاري في "شرح النخبة" (ص:148):
 (قيل: هو عز الدين بن جماعة. وقيل: هو الشيخ شمس الدين محمد بن محمد الزركشي)،
وجزم السخاوي في "الضوء اللامع" بأن الزركشي في الذي أبهمه الشيخ هنا.
*
من الشرح المختصر لنخبة الفكر - للمنياوي
http://shamela.ws/browse.php/book-37602/page-6

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أسباب تأليف* عشرة تفاسير

http://muhmmdkalo.arabblogs.com/%D8%...9%8A%D8%B1.doc

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الأربعون من أسباب التآليف وأسرار التصانيف

*د. زيد بن محمد الرماني

http://www.alukah.net/library/0/45057/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبب تأليف الإمام الشافعي - رحمه الله - لكتاب "الرسالة"
**

*ألَّف الإمام الشافعي الكتاب بناءً على طلب من الإمام عبدالرحمن بن مهدي المُحدِّث الشهير؛ حيث طلب منه: "أن يضعَ كتابًا فيه معاني القرآن، ويَجمع مقبولَ الأخبار فيه، وحُجَّة الإجماع، وبيان الناسخ والمنسوخ من القرآن والسُّنة"؛ رواه الحافظ ابن عبدالبر بإسناده في "الانتقاء"، ص (27)، (73).

يقول الشيخ أحمد شاكر في مقدمة تحقيقه للكتاب: "وهذا كتاب الرسالة أوَّل كتاب أُلِّف في أصول الفقه، بل هو أوَّل كتاب أُلِّف في أصول الحديث أيضًا".

ويقول الفخر الرازي: "كانوا قبل الإمام الشافعي يتكلَّمون في مسائل أصول الفقه، ويَستدلون ويَعترضون، ولكن ما كان لهم قانون كُلي يرجعون إليه في معرفة دلائل الشريعة، وفي كيفيَّة معارضتها وترجيحاتها، فاستَنْبَط لهم الشافعي عِلمَ أصول الفقه، ووضَع للخَلق قانونًا كليًّا، يُرجع إليه في معرفة مراتب أدلة الشرع، فثبَت أنَّ نسبة الشافعي إلى عِلم الشرع، كنسبة أرسطاطاليس إلى علم العقل"؛ "مناقب الشافعي"، ص (57).



رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/38245/#ixzz3MCdDAnyv

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أسباب تآليف الكتب

http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=1819
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مقاصد التأليف الثمانية

http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthrea...=9945#post9945
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الشيخ عثمان الخميس سبب تأليف كتاب حقبة من التاريخ

http://www.almanhaj.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12774
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني
*


ذكر المؤلف- رحمه الله- أن تأليف هذا الكتاب كان استجابةً لطلب موجه إليه بأن يكتب لهم مختصراً في فقه الإمام مالك- رحمه الله- ويلاحظ أن المؤلف لم يذكر اسم السائل في كتابه، وقال:"  فإنك سألتني أن أكتب لك جملة مختصرة من واجب أمور الديانة مما تنطق به الألسنة وتعتقده القلوب وتعمله الجوارح وما يتصل بالواجب من ذلك من السنن من مؤكدها ونوافلها ورغائبها وشيء من الآداب منها وجل من أصول الفقه وفنونه على مذهب الإمام مالك ابن أنس رحمه الله تعالى وطريقته..."  [*الثمر الداني شرح رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني ص: 5]

*
 " والسائل الذي خاطبه المصنف هو الشيخ الصالح مؤدب الأطفال محرز بفتح الراء"  *[الفواكه الدواني على رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني 1/ 19].

*

*http://fiqh.islammessage.com/NewsDetails.aspx?id=3823
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*لطائف حول بعض(المتون والكتب) المشهورة*
عبدالله بن أحمد الحويل
@alhaweel





* ابن آجروم لما ألف رسالته في النحو(الآجرومية) وضعها في الماء و طلب من الله تعالى إن كانت خالصةً لوجهه أن لا تبتل و إن كانت عكس ذلك أن تبتل فوضعها و ما ابتلت 

* ‏ الحافظ ابن حجر ألّف " بلوغ المرام " لولده حتى يحفظه فنشأ الولد مدللا مترفا بعيدا عن العلم،فعوضه الله بأن حفظه آلاف من أبناء المسلمين .

* ألفية ابن مالك الشهيرة في النحو نظمها لابنه تقي الدين الأسد ليضبط أصول النحو وقواعده

* كتاب التوحيد للإمام المجدد محمد بن عبدالوهاب ابتدأ المصنف تأليفه بالبصرة لما رأى كثرة المشاهد والقبور التي تعبد من دون الله وانتهى منه بحريملاء

* العقيدة الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله جاءه قاضٍ من واسط، وواسط مدينة تقع بين الكوفة والبصرة في جنوب العراق -سميت واسطاً لتوسطها بين الكوفة والبصرة- جاء هذا القاضي حاجاً ومر ببلاد الشام، ووجد شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله، وطلب منه أن يكتب له عقيدة، وذكر له أن الناس اختلفوا في العقائد، فقال له: أريدك أن تكتب لي عقيدة أنقلها عنك، فقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في بداية الأمر: إن الناس كتبوا عقائد كثيرة فارجع إليها، فألح عليه هذا القاضي فكتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله هذه العقيدة في جلسة بعد صلاة العصر، وكان عمره في تلك الفترة ثلاثة وثلاثين سنة، يعني: كان في بداية نشأته العلمية

* زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد لابن قيم الجوزية ألف كتابه هذا في حال السفر، ولم تكن في حوزته المصادر التي ينقل منها ما يحتاج إليه من أخبار وآثار تتعلق بموضوع الكتاب، الأمر الذي يشهد بسعة إطلاعه وجودة حفظه وسرعة بديهته.

* كتاب المبسوط للسرسخي كان عالمًا عاملاً ناصحًا للحكام. سجنه الخاقان بسبب نصحه له. ولم يقعده السجن عن تعليم تلاميذه؛ فقد أملى كتاب المبسوط ـ وهو أكبر كتاب في الفقة الحنفي مطبوع في ثلاثين جزءاً ـ وهو سجين في الجبّ

* الإمام مالك ألف كتاب الموطأ وفي عصره سبعون كتابا اسمها الموطأ
فراجعه تلاميذه في الاسم..فقال قولاً بوزن الذهب:
"ما كان لله بقي!!"
ومرت السنون..
وتلاشى كل موطأ..ما عدا موطأ مالك بقي إلى اليوم..وإلى أن يشاء الله

http://www.saaid.net/Doat/alhaweel/39.htm?print_it=1

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الإمام الشوكاني لكتاب ( نيل الأوطار )

سبب تأليف الإمام الشوكاني لكتابه نيل الاوطار كما قال رحمه الله((لما كان الكتاب الموسوم بمنتقى الأخبار في الأحكام *مما لم ينسج على بديع منواله ولا حضر على شكله ومثاله احد من الأئمة الأعلام قد جمع من السنة المطهرة ما لم يجتمع في غيره *من الأسفارحمل حسن الظن بي جماعة من حملة العلم بعضهم من مشايخي على أن التمسوا مني القيام بشرح هذا الكتاب صممت على الشروع في هذا المقصد المحمود *))ثم قال (( وقد اقتصرت على بيان حال الحديث وتفسير غريبه وما يستفاد منه بكل الدلالات ولم أطول ذيل هذا الشرح بذكر تراجم رواة الأخبار وقد أشير في النادر إلى ضبط اسم راو أو بيان حاله على طريق التنبيه* وتعقبت ما ينبغي تعقبه عليه وتكلمت على مالا يحسن السكوت عليه مما لا يستغني عنه الطالب كل ذلك لمحبة رعاية الاختصار وكراهة الإملال بالتطويل والإكثاروالله المسئول أن ينفعني به )) ا

http://vb.mediu.edu.my/showthread.php?t=22695

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*ألف المنذري كتابه " التكملة لوفيات النقلة" تلبيةً لرغبة ابنه محمد

*


> ألف المنذري كتابه " التكملة لوفيات النقلة" تلبيةً لرغبة ابنه محمد
> 
>  
> 
> قال الحافظ زكيّ الدّين أبو محمد عبد العظيم بن عبد القويّ بن عبد اللّه المنذريّ المصري (581 - 656 هـ) في مقدمة كتابه "التكملة لوفيات النقلة" :
>  إن ولدي الرشيد أبا بكر محمداً ( 613 - 643 هـ )، قدّس اللّه تعالى روحه ونوّر ضريحه، لمّا كتب كتاب أبي سليمان محمد بن عبد اللّه بن زبر الحافظ في موالد العلماء ووفياتهم الذي بدأ فيه من السنة الأولى من الهجرة إلى سنة ثمان وثلاثين وثلاث مئة، ثم كتب ذيله لأبي محمد عبد العزيز بن أحمد الكتّانيّ الحافظ، ثم كتب ذيله لأبي محمد هبة اللّه بن أحمد الأكفانيّ الحافظ، وانتهى ذلك إلى سنة خمس وثمانين وأربع مئة، ثم وقف على ذيله لشيخنا الحافظ أبي الحسن عليّ بن المفضّل المقدسيّ، رضي اللّه عنهم، الذي بدأ فيه من سنة خمس وثمانين وأربع مئة وانتهى إلى سنة إحدى وثمانين وخمس مئة، وهي السنة التي وُلِدتُ فيها، ورأى ما تضمنته هذه الكتب من الفوائد، تغمّد اللّه مصنّفيها برضوانه وأسكنهم غرف جنانه وجعل سعيهم في ذلك مشكوراً وعلمهم مبروراً، تاقت نفسه إلى أن يقف على ما بعد ذلك إلى وقته، فرغب إليّ مرة بعد أخرى أن أجمع له في ذلك مجموعاً، فاعتذرت إليه بما هو مشاهده من كثرة الأشغال وتقسّم البال، وهو يأبى إلا تسهيل مطلوبه وتعجيل مرغوبه، فلم أجد بدًّا من إجابة سؤاله وتحقيق آماله. غير أنّي أردت إرجاء ذلك مدة تكون معينة على استقصائه وذريعة إلى استيفائه. ثم خطر لي أنّ المبادرة بما تحصّل أولاً والمسارعة إلى ما تيسّر أحرى، وما وجد بعد ذلك ألحقته في حواشيه أو أفردت في جزء يليه. على أنّ الكتب التي قدّمت ذكرها وبيّنت أمرها قد أهمل في كلّ منها جماعة كبيرة وثلة خطيرة، فإن فسح اللّه في المدة ويسّر جمعت مجموعاً يتضمّن ما أهملوه، يكون لهذه التصانيف كالصّلة. وهذا الذي أذكره فمنه ما شاهدته ومنه ما حفظته عن مشايخنا ونبلاء رفقائنا مشافهة ومكاتبة، ومنه ما رأيته بخطّ من يوثق به، إلى غير ذلك مما تجوز الرّواية به ويسوغ الإخبار عنه. وآثرت حذف الأسانيد والاختصار تيسيراً للمتحفّظ ...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*

حاجة الناس إلى التصنيف والتأليف ... باقية متجددة!!

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=76257



*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
مذاهب الحكام في نوازل الأحكام

محمد بن القاضي عياض (ت575هـ/1179م)

*


> هي نوازل قضاء كان قد فصل فيها القاضي عياض (ت544هـ)، جمعها بعد موته ولده محمد بن القاضي عياض (ت575هـ/1179م)، يقول:
> "..فإن أبي ..لما طال في خطة القضاء دوامه، وساعدته لياليه وأيامه، نزلت إليه من الأقضية نوازل تحار فيها الأذهان والأفهام، ويبعد مأخذها من طرق القضايا والأحكام، فيَحكمُ فيها بما يتجه عنده...وأَلفيتُ بعد موته ـ رحمة الله عليه ـ سؤالاته على تلك النوازل والأجوبة عليها في بطائق فنقلت تلك الأسولة من خطه - رضي الله عنه - إلا ما نبَّهتُ عليه وكذلك أجوبته وأجوبة الفقهاء عليه أيضاً...وجعلت كتابي هذا ديوان فقه يشتمل على جميعها، وترجمته بـ "مذاهب الحكام في نوازل الأحكام"؛ وربما ذيلت بعض تلك النوازل بما تقدم فيها أو في نوعها للقرويين (*) والأندلسيين وغيرهم"(مذاهب الحكام في نوازل الأحكام ص29- 30)
> الكتاب مطبوع، بتحقيق د. محمد بن شريفة، ط1، 1990م، دار الغرب الإسلامي، وتَرْجَمَتْه إلى اللغة الإسبانية دلفينا سيرانو Delfina Serano ، وهناك دراسات غربية على هاته النوازل
> (*) المقصود بهم فقهاء مدينة القيروان، مذاهب الحكام في نوازل الأحكام ( تعليق المحقق: ص30)

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف موسي بن عقبة في المغازي:


كان بالمدينة شيخ يقال له: شُرَحبيل أبو سعد، وكان من أعلم الناس بالمغازي، فاتهموه أن يكون يجعل لمن لا سابقة له سابقة (كأن يُدْخِلُ في الصحابة من لم يشهد بدراً، ومَنْ قُتل يوم أحد، والهجرة)، وكان يُدْخِلُ من لم يكن منهم، وكان قد احتاج فسقط عند الناس، فأسقطوا مغازيه، وعلمه. فسمع بذلك موسى بن عقبة فقال: وإن الناس قد اجترؤوا على هذا؟ فدبّ على كبر السن وقيد من شهد بدراً، وأحداً، ومن هاجر إلى أرض الحبشة، والمدينة وكتب ذلك.وحرص موسى بن عقبة علي أن يكتب سيرة مختصرة حيث أراد أن يبتعد عن الاستطراد والتطويل والجمع والحشد الذي وقع فيه محمد بن إسحاق المطلبي (ت: 151هـ)..... وقد لاحظ الذهبي (ت: 748هـ) ذلك فقال: «وأما مغازي موسى بن عقبة فهي في مجلد ليس بالكبير، سمعناها، وغالبها صحيح، ومرسل جيد، لكنها مختصرة تحتاج إلى زيادة وبيان وتتمة».


http://www.alukah.net/publications_c...#ixzz3QLbyrpVx

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبب تأليف كتاب النظائر في القرآن لعلي بن وافد
*


> المناظرة السابعة
> مناظرة كانت سببا في كتاب النظائر في القرآن لعلي بن وافد: روي أن هارون الرشيد كان له علج طبي, له فطنة وأدب, فود الرشيد أن لو أسلم فقال له يوما:
> " ما يمنعك عن الإسلام؟"
> فقال: آية في كتابكم حجة على ما أَنْتَحِلُه".
> قال: وما هي؟
> قال: قوله تعالى عن عيسى(( وروح منه)) [ النساء 171] وهو الذي نحن عليه.
> فعظم ذلك على الرشيد وجمع له العلماء فلم يحضرهم جواب ذلك حتى ورد قوم من خراسان فيهم علي بن وافد من أهل علم القرآن, 
> فأخبره الرشيد بالمسألة فاستعجم عليه الجواب ثم خلا بنفسه وقال " ما أجد المطلوب إلا في كتاب الله".
> فابتدأ القرآن من أوله وقرأ حتى بلغ سورة الجاثية إلى قوله تعالى:
> ...


*كتاب: عيون المناظرات لأبي علي السكوني, تحقيق سعد غراب, تونس 1976م*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*دوافع التأليف في كتب أدب الملوك في العصر العباسي الأخير*

http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2015/0...-post_391.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مقاصدُ التأليف :

في سبعةٍ حصروا مقاصد العقلا
من التآليف فاحفظها تنل أملا

أبدعْ تمام بيانٍ لاختصارك في
جمع ورتّب وأصلح يا أخي الخللا

هذان البيتان .. للعلاّمة الأصولي السِّجِلْمَاسي أحمد بن عبدالعزيز الهلالي ت : ١١٧٥ هـ*فيصل الحازمي* ‏@faisal_alhzmi

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

بارك الله فيكم يا دكتور رضا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> بارك الله فيكم يا دكتور رضا


وفيك بارك الله.. جزاك الله خيرا أخي محمد

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الكتب التي أمر بتأليفها السلاطين والحكام ، 

الواردة في كتاب: كشف الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون -  لحاجي خليفة

http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2015/0...-post_658.html




*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*من ألَّف كتابًا من أجل ملك أو أمير* *أو غيره أو أهداه وحصل له مال

http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/90957/

* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: *
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف معجم البلدان - لياقوت:


بدأ كتابه بقوله: « الحمد لله الذي جعل الأرض مِهاداً والجبال أوتاداً... وصحارى وبلادا، ثم فجّر خلال ذلك أنهاراً، وأسال أودية وبحاراً، وهدى عباده إلى اتخاذ المساكن؛ فشيّدوا البنيان، وعمّروا البلدان. وجعل حرصهم على تشييد ما شيّدوا، وإحكام ما بنوْا وعمّدوا؛ عبرةً للغافلين، وتبصرة للغابرين... ».
...
وأتى بقول الله تعالى: ﴿ أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا أكثر منهم وأشد قوة وآثاراً في الأرض فما أَغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون﴾ [غافر:82].
...
« فهذا كتاب في أسماء البلدان، والجبال والأودية القيعان، والقرى والمحال والأوطان، والبحار والأنهار والغدران، والأصنام والأبداد والأوثان».
...
« لم أقصد بتأليفه، وأصمُد نفسي لتصنيفه؛ لهواً ولا لعباً، ولا رغبةً حثَّتني إليه ولا رهْباً، ولا جنيناً استفزّني إلى وطن... رأيتُ التصدّي له واجباً، والانتدابَ له مع القدرة عليه فرضاً لازباً، وَفّقني عليه الكتاب العزيز الكريم، وهداني إليه النبأ العظيم، وهو قوله عز وجلحين أراد أن يعرِّف عباده آياته ومثُلاته، ويُقيم الحجة عليهم في إنزاله بهم أليمَ نَقَماته: ﴿  أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فتكون لهم قلوب يعقلون بها أو آذان يسمعون بها فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور﴾ [ الحج:46]؛ فهذا تقريعٌ لمن سار في بلاده ولم يعتبر، ونظر إلى القرون الخالية فلم ينزجر».
...
«وعلى هذا أقول ولا أحتشم، وأدعو إلى النزال كلَّ عَلَمٍ ولا أنهزم، إن كتابي هذا أوحدُ في بابه، مُؤَمَّرٌ على أضرابه، لا يقوم بإبراز مثله إلاَّ مَن أُيِّدَ بالتوفيق، وركِب في طلب فوائده كلَّ طريق»[1/13].


المصدر:
http://abbasarhila.blogspot.com/2015/10/1_11.html#more

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*التأليف: فوائده وأهدافه*
*عباس أرحيلة

**أولا: من فوائد التأليف*

عن فوائد التأليف قال الخطيب البغدادي 463ه أنّه: « يُقوي النفس، ويُثبِّتُ الحفظ، ويُذْكي القلب، ويشحَذُ الطبع، ويبسُط اللسان، ويُجيد البيان، ويَكشف المشتبِه، ويُكسبُ أيضا جميل الذكر، وتخليدَه إلى آخر الدهر»:* [الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وأدب السامع* 2/422].

فبالتأليف تستقوي الشخصية في أبعادها : النفس، الذاكرة، القلب، الطبع، البيان؛ وبهذا تنكشف الفروق وما يتشابه في مجالات المعرفة.
وبسببه يكون خلود الذكر لمن ترك أثراً يُنتفَعُ به. في صحيح مسلم، قال رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: « إذا مات الإنسان انقطع عمله إلى من ثلاث: صدقة جارية، أو علم يُنتفعُ به، أو ولد صالح يدعو له».
قال عبد الله بن المعتز: « علمُ الإنسانِ وَلَدُه المُخَلِّدُ».


*ثانيا: من أهداف التأليف*ما تقرّر في تاريخ الثقافة الإسلاميّة:
  1 – أن يُعتنى بما ينفع الناس.
  2 – أن يُعتنى بما يعمُّ نَفْعُهُ.
  3 - أن يُعتنى بما تدعو الحاجة، وتكثر فيما يُستشكل من الواقع، وما يطرحه من أسئلة، وما تزخر به المرحلة من قضايا وإشكالات.
       4 – أن يُعتنى بما لم يُسبقْ إلى تصنيفه
  والعناية بما لم يُسبق إليه من أهم ما ينبغي أن تتطلع إليه القرائح وتتنافس في حلبته الهمم؛ لأنَّ بذلك يتحقق التراكم المعرفي الذي به تتصاعد التجربة الإنسانيَّة على الأرضوتنمو وتتطور.
      5 – أن لا يكون هناك مصنف يُغني عن مصنفه من جميع أساليبه.
6 – الاعتناء بالأداء البياني إيجازاً ووضوحاً؛ بأن يتَحَرِّي المؤلف إيضاحِ العبارة في التأليف وإيجازها.
قال النووي (676هـ): « ولْيَحذَرْ أيضاً مِن إخراج تصنيفه من يده إلاَّ بعد تهذيبه وترداد نظره فيه وتكراره، وليحرص على إيضاح العبارة وإيجازها»[* المجموع، شرح المهذب:*1/29 - 30].
     7 – أن لا يُتخذ التأليف مطية لأغراض يُهان بها للعلم وأهله، بحيث يصير سلما لشهرة أو غيرها؛ إذ الأصل أن يراد به وجه الله تعالى.
8 - والمُؤَمَّل أن يكون الإبداع مقصداً جوهريّاً في كل تأليف؛ إذ به يتحقق العلم النافع؛ الذي تستقيم به حركة الحياة.

http://abbasarhila.blogspot.com/2015...t_30.html#more

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف كتاب الأغاني - لأبي الفرج الأصفهاني
http://abbasarhila.blogspot.com/2015/09/1_42.html

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيكم جميعًا على هذا الجهد المبارك.
وللفائدة ينظر هذا (دوافع البحث والتأليف عند المسلمين):
https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...q7sfFKUbKVYqvQ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> بارك الله فيكم جميعًا على هذا الجهد المبارك.
> وللفائدة ينظر هذا (دوافع البحث والتأليف عند المسلمين):
> https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...q7sfFKUbKVYqvQ


جزاك الله خيرا شيخ أبا عاصم وبارك الله فيك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
الأخبار المروية في سبب وضع العربية للإمام السيوطي

http://www.alukah.net/library/0/74303/


*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*قال ابن الجوزي فيي مقدمة كتاب (الموضوعات):* "...أما بعد: فإن بعض طلاب الحديث ألح علي أن أجمع له الأحاديث الموضوعة وأعرفه من أي طريق تعلم أنها موضوعة، فرأيت أن إسعاف الطالب للعلم بمطلوبه يتعين خصوصا عند قلة الطلاب، لا سيما لعلم النقل فإنه قد أعرض عنه بالكلية حتى أن جماعة من الفقهاء يبنون على العلوم الموضوعة. وكثيرا من القصاص يروون االموضوعات، وخلقا من الزهاد يتعبدون بها".

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبنا

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

الله يعزك يا دكتور/ رضا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *
> الأخبار المروية في سبب وضع العربية للإمام السيوطي
> 
> http://www.alukah.net/library/0/74303/
> 
> 
> *


*
سبب وضع علم العربية للسيوطي
**
بتحقيق د. مروان العطية 

**هنا:
حمل = سبب وضع علم العربية للسيوطي بتحقيقي*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
أسباب تأليف الكتب عند بعض العلماء

*عبدالعال بن سعد الرشيدي



صنوف العلماء في التصنيف متعدِّدة، ودوافعُها كثيرة، وأسبابها مختلفة، فانتخبتُ منها ما تيسَّر لي في ذلك قدر المستطاع خشية الإطالة.


◙ سبب تأليف (الموطأ):

قال ابن خلدون رحمه الله في تاريخه: كان أبو جعفر المنصور بمكانٍ من العلم والدين قبل الخلافة وبعدَها، وهو القائل لمالكٍ حين أشار عليه بتأليف الموطأ: يا أبا عبدالله، إنه لم يبقَ على وجه الأرض أعلمُ مني ومنك، وإني قد شغلتْني الخلافة، فضَعْ أنت للناس كتابًا ينتفعون به، تجنَّبَ فيه رخصَ ابن عباس، وشدائدَ ابن عمر، ووطِّئه للناس توطئةً، قال مالك: (فوالله، لقد علَّمني التصنيف يومئذٍ)[1].


◙ الإمام البخاري وكتابه (الجامع الصحيح):

قال الإمام محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري رحمه الله: كنت عند إسحاق بن راهويه، فقال بعض أصحابنا: لو جمعتم كتابًا مختصرًا لسنن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فوقَعَ ذلك في قلبي، فأخذتُ في جمع هذا الكتاب[2].


◙ أبو الوليد الباجي وكتابه (إحكام الفصول في أحكام الأصول):

قال رحمه الله: فإنك سألتني أن أجمَعَ لك كتابًا في أصولِ الفقه يشتملُ على جمل أقوالِ المالكيِّين، ويحيط بمشهور مذاهبهم، وبما يُعزَى من ذلك إلى مالك رحمه الله، وبيان حجَّة كل طائفة، ونصرة الحق الذي أذهبُ إليه، وأُعوِّل في الاستدلال عليه، مع الإعفاء من التطويل المضجر، والاختصار المُجْحف.فأجبت سؤالك؛ امتثالاً لأمره تعالى بالتبيين للناس، وكشفِ الشُّبه والالتباس، والله نسأل التوفيق والتسديد، والهداية والتأييد[3].


◙ ياقوت الحموي وكتابه (معجم البلدان):

قال رحمه الله: وكان من أول البواعث لجمع هذا الكتاب، أَنني سُئلتُ بمَرْو الشاهجان في سنة خمس عشرة وستمائة في مجلس شيخنا الإمام السعيد الشهيد فخر الدين أبي المظفر عبدالرحيم ابن الإمام الحافظ تاجِ الإسلام أبي سعد عبدالكريم السمعاني تغمَّدهما الله برحمته ورضوانه وقد فعل الدعاء إن شاء الله - عن (حباشة) اسم موضع جاء في الحديث النبوي، وهو سوقٌ من أسواق العرب في الجاهلية، فقلت: أرى أنه حُباشة بضم الحاء؛ قياسًا على أصل هذه اللفظة في اللغة؛ لأن الحباشة: الجماعة من الناس من قبائل شتَّى، وحبَشْتُ له حباشة؛ أي: جمعت له شيئًا، فانبرى لي رجلٌ من المحدِّثين، وقال: إنما هو حَباشة بالفتح، وصمَّم على ذلك وكابَر، وجاهر بالعِناد من غير حجَّةٍ وناظَر، فأردتُ قطعَ الاحتجاج بالنقل؛ إذ لا معوَّل في مثل هذا على اشتقاق ولا عقل، فاستعصى كشفُه في كتب غرائب الأحاديث، ودواوين اللُّغات، مع سَعَة الكتب التي كانت بمَرْو يومئذٍ، وكثرة وجودها في الوقوف، وسهولة تناولها، فلم أظفَرْ به إلا بعد انقضاء ذلك الشَّغْبِ والمِراء، ويأس من وجوده ببحث واقتراء، فكان موافقًا والحمد لله لما قلتُه، ومكيلاً بالصاع الذي كِلْتُه، فأُلقِي حينئذٍ في رُوعي افتقارُ العالم إلى كتاب في هذا الشأن مضبوطًا، وبالإتقان وتصحيح الألفاظ بالتقييد مخطوطًا؛ ليكون في مثل هذه الظُّلْمة هاديًا، وإلى ضوء الصواب داعيًا، ونُبِّهْتُ على هذه الفضيلة النبيلة، وشُرح صدري لنيل هذه المنقبة التي غفَل عنها الأولون، ولم يهتدِ لها الغابرون[4].



◙ سبب تأليف الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله كتابه (تاريخ الإسلام):

قال محمد بن طرخان: سمعت الحميدي يقول: ثلاثة كتب من علوم الحديث يجب الاهتمام بها: كتاب (العلل)، وأحسن ما وُضِع فيه كتاب الدارقطني، والثاني كتاب (المؤتلِف والمختلف)، وأحسن ما وضع فيه (الإكمال)؛ للأمير ابن ماكولا، وكتاب (وفَيَات المشايخ) وليس فيه كتاب - يريد لم يُعمَل فيه كتابٌ عام - قال الحميدي: وقد كنت أردتُ أن أجمع في ذلك كتابًا، فقال لي الأمير: رتِّبْه على حروف المعجم بعد أن ترتِّبَه على السنين. 
قال ابن طرخان: فاشتغل الحميدي (بالصحيحين) إلى أن مات.قال الذهبي: وقد قبلنا إشارةَ الأمير، وعملنا "تاريخ الإسلام" على ما رَسَم الأمير[5].


◙ محمد بن عبدالله الغرناطي الأندلسي الشهير بلسان الدين بن الخطيب، صاحب كتاب (الإحاطة في أخبار غرناطة):

في سبب تأليف كتابه هذا قال رحمه الله: فتذكرتُ جملةً من موضوعات مَن أفرَدَ لوطنه تاريخًا؛ كـ(تاريخ مدينة بُخارى)؛ لأبي عبدالله محمد بن أحمد بن سليمان الفخار، و(تاريخ أصبهان)؛ لأبي نعيم أحمد بن عبدالله الحافظ صاحب الحِلية، و(تاريخ أصبهان) أيضًا؛ لأبي زكريا يحيى بن عبدالوهاب بن قندة الحافظ، و(تاريخ نيسابور)؛ للحاكم أبي عبدالله، فداخلتْني عصبيَّة لا تَقدَحُ في دين ولا منصب، وحميَّة لا يُذَمُّ في مثلها متعصِّب، وجعلت هذا الكتاب قسمَيْنِ، ومشتملاً على فنَّيْن: القسم الأول في "حلى المعاهد والأماكن، والمنازل والمساكن"، القسم الثاني في "حلى الزائر والقاطن، والمتحرك والساكن"[6].


◙ أحمد بن محمد المكناسي الشهير بابن القاضي:

سبب تأليفه لكتبه: قال رحمه الله في كتابه (درة الحجال، في أسماء الرجال):وبعد، فقد قصدتُ بهذا التأليف خدمةَ الإمامة الهاشميَّة، والخزانة العلمية المنصورية؛ خزانة الملك الأعظم أمير المؤمنين مولانا أبي العباس المنصور أحمد الشريف الحسني، خلَّد الله ملكه، وجمع شمله؛ ليكون شكرًا لما أسدى من نعمتِه، وإقرارًا بعشر عشر أياديه، إذ من لم يَشكر الناسَ لم يَشكُرِ الله؛ لأنه أخرجني من أسري، وخفف عني، عامله الله تعالى بالحسنى، وأنزله بالمقام الأسنى.

وقال في كتابه (جذوة الاقتباس، في ذكر من حل من الأعلام مدينة فاس): وبعد، فلما خفَّف الله تعالى إصري، وفكَّ من رِبْقة العدو الكافر دمَّره الله تعالى أسري، على يد الإمام المعظم، والملك المفخم... إلى أن قال: جمعتُ لإيالته الكريمة تآليفَ تنوب عن شكري لأياديه ونعمته، وتكون كالإقرار بمنته؛ كـ: (المنتقى المقصور على مآثر الخليفة أحمد المنصور)، و(درة الحجال في غرة أسماء الرجال) و(درة السلوك فيمن حوى الملك من الملوك)، و(لقط الفرائد من لفاظة حقق الفوائد) وغير ذلك من التآليف[7].


◙ أبو تمام حبيب بن أوس الطائي وسببُ تأليفه الحماسةَ وغيرها:

قال الرافعي رحمه الله: أبو تمَّام الطائي المتوفَّى سنة (231هـ) فيما جمعه من كتاب "الحماسة" الشهير الذي قالوا: إنه في اختياره أشعرُ منه في شعرِه.قالوا: وسببُ جمعه أنه قصد عبدَالله بن طاهر وهو بخراسانَ فمدحه فأجازَه، وعاد يريد العراقَ، فلما دخل هَمَذان اغتنم أبو الوفاء بن سلم فأنزلَه وأكرمه، وأصبح ذات يوم وقد وقع ثلجٌ عظيم قطَع الطريق، فغمَّ ذلك أبا تمام، وسرَّ أبا الوفاء، فأحضره خزانة كتبِه فطالعها واشتغل بها، وصنَّف خمسة كتب في الشعر، منها كتاب "الحماسة"، و"الوحشيات"، و"فحول الشعراء"، و"مختار شعراء القبائل" (الخزانة)، فبقي "الحماسة" في خزائن آل سلم يضنون به، حتى تغيَّرت أحوالهم، وورد أبو العواذل هَمَذان من دينور فظفر به، وحمله إلى أصبهان، فأقبل أدباؤها عليه ورفضوا ما عداه مما هو في معناه من الكتب، ثم شاع حتى ملأ الدني[8].


◙ أسامة بن منقذ، وسبب تأليف كتابه "المنازل والديار":

قال رحمه الله: دعاني إلى جمع هذا الكتاب ما نال بلادي وأوطاني من الخراب؛ فإن الزمانَ جرَّ عليها ذيلَه، وصرف إلى تعفيتِها حَوْلَه وحَيْلَه، فأصبحت كأن لم تغن بالأمس، مُوحشةَ العرصات بعد الأُنس، قد دَثَرَ عمرانُها، وهلك سكَّانُها، فعادت مغانيها رسومًا، والمسرَّات بها حسرات وهمومًا، ولقد وقفت عليها بعدما أصابها من الزلازل ما أصابها، وهي "أول أرض مسَّ جلدي ترابها"، فما عرفت داري، ولا دُور والدي وإخوتي، ولا دورَ أعمامي وبني عمي وأسرتي، فبهتُ متحيِّرًا مستعيذًا بالله من عظيم بلائه، وانتزاع ما خوله من نعمائه.وما اقتصرتْ حوادث الزمان، على خراب الديار دون هلاكِ السكَّان، بل كان هلاكُهم أجمع، كارتداد الطَّرْف أو أسرع، ثم استمرَّتِ النَّكَبات تَتْرَى، من ذلك الحين وهلمَّ جرًّا، فاسترحتُ إلى جمع هذا الكتاب، وجعلتُه بكاءً للديار والأحباب، وذلك لا يفيدُ ولا يُجدي، ولكنه مبلغُ جهدي، وإلى الله عز وجل أشكو ما لقيتُ من زماني، وانفرادي من أهلي وإخواني، واغترابي عن بلادي وأوطاني!وإليه عز وجل أرغبُ في أن يَمُنَّ عليَّ وعليهم بغفرانه، ويعوِّضَنا برحمته في دار رضوانه، إنه لا يَردُّ دعاءَ مَن دعاه، ولا يخيِّبُ رجاءَ من رجاه[9]


◙ أبو المعالي محمود شكري بن عبدالله الألوسي:

صاحب كتاب (روح المعاني في تفسير القرآن العظيم والسبع المثاني)، كان سبب تأليفه لهذا الكتاب:قال رحمه الله: كثيرًا ما خطر لي أن أُحرِّر كتابًا؛ أجمَعُ فيه ما عندي من علم، وإني كنت أتردَّدُ في ذلك إلى أن رأيتُ في بعض ليالي الجمعة من رجب سنة (1252هـ) رؤيةً أن الله جل شأنه وعظم سلطانُه أمرني بطَيِّ السموات والأرض، ورَتْقِ فتقهما على الطول والعرض، فرفعتُ يدًا إلى السماء، وخفضتُ الأخرى إلى مستقرِّ الماء، ثم انتبهتُ من نومي وأنا مُستعْظِمٌ رؤيتي، فجعلتُ أُفتِّشُ لها عن تعبير، فرأيتُ في بعض الكتب أنها إشارة إلى تأليف تفسير، فشرعتُ فيه، وكان عمري إذ ذاك أربعًا وثلاثين سنة[10]


◙ الشيخ العلامة المفسر عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي وكتابه (الوسائل المفيدة للحياة السعيدة):

قال محمد ابن الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي في كتاب "مواقف اجتماعية من حياة الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي رحمه الله تعالى": ومن الأشياء التي تُذكَرُ في هذا الموضوع أن الأطبَّاء طلبوا إلى الوالد وهو في فترة العلاج - في لبنان - عدم القراءة أو الكتابة؛ لأن ذلك يتطلَّبُ إشغالَ الفكر وبذل الجهد، وهذا يُؤثِّرُ على صحته، ويُؤخِّرُ شفاءَه من المرض، ولما كان الوالدُ في المستشفى اطَّلعت في إحدى المكتبات على كتاب بعنوان "دع القلق وابدأ الحياة"؛ للمؤلف الأمريكي "ديل كارنيجي"، وهو مدير معهد تدريب بأمريكا، فأعجبت به فقَرَّرْتُ شراءَه وإهداءه للوالد، فقرأ الكتاب كاملاً، وأعجب به أيضًا وبمؤلفِه، وقال: إنه رجل مُنصِفٌ.
ثم أرسل الوالدُ أبا عبود - صديق الشيخ - إلى سوق عالية، وقال له: "اشترِ أوراقًا وأقلامًا"، وكان في نيَّة الوالد تأليفُ رسالة على ضوء كتاب "دع القلق وابدأ الحياة"، وهي صغيرة الحجم، كبيرة المعنى، عظيمة النفع، وقد سماها "الوسائل المفيدة للحياة السعيدة"، وهي تَهدفُ إلى تحقيق السعادة للإنسان بالطرق الشرعية، وعلاج الاكتئاب والأمراض النفسية المختلفة، ولله الحمد والمنه [11]



المرجع:

• شبكة الألوكة: الشذرات في أخبار الكُتب والكُتاب والمكتبات. عبدالعال سعد الرشيدي الكويت


[1]تاريخ ابن خلدون (1/ 18).
[2] السير (12/ 401)، قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله: ورُوِّينا بالإسناد الثابت عن محمد بن سليمان بن فارس، قال: سمعت البخاريَّ يقول: رأيتُ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وكأنني واقف بين يديه، وبيدي مروحة أذبُّ بها عنه، فسألت بعضَ المعبِّرين، فقال لي: أنت تذبُّ عنه الكذب، فهو الذي حملني على إخراج الجامع الصحيح؛ (هدي الساري)؛ لابن حجر (ص: 9، الفصل الأول)، والله أعلم.
[3] إحكام الفصول في أحكام الأصول (1/ 174).
[4] معجم البلدان (1/ 25) المقدمة.
[5] السير (19/ 124) رقم: 63، تذكرة الحفاظ (4/ 1220) رقم: 1041.[6] الإحاطة في أخبار غرناطة (1/ 6).
[7] درة الحجال (1/4)، جذوة الاقتباس (1/ 9)، تاريخ المكتبات الإسلامية؛ لـ عبدالحي الكتاني (132).
[8] تاريخ آداب العرب؛ للرافعي (3/ 267).
[9] المنازل والديار (3).
[10] روح المعاني في تفسير القرآن العظيم والسبع المثاني (1/ 9).[11] مواقف اجتماعية من حياة الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن بن ناصر السعدي، إعداد محمد بن ناصر السعدي ومساعد بن عبدالله السعدي (ص: 129).



http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/93387/#ixzz3pA5KzMNc

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الأربعون من أسباب التآليف وأسرار التصانيف (PDF)
د. زيد بن محمد الرماني

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*فائدة في سبب تكميل السيوطي تفسير الجلالين :

**أما الجلال المحلي فلم يكمل تفسيره حيث وافاه الأجل، فجاء إلى تلميذه جلال السيوطي في المنام وقال له: أكمل التفسير يا جلال، فقال السيوطي: أي تفسير، قال: تفسير القرآن بدأته من سورة* 
*الكهف إلى آخر القرآن، فقال له السيوطي: وهل يجوز أن أشاركك في تأليفه، فقال له الجلال المحلي في المنام: لقد اخترتك لأمانتك وحسن عبادتك وحبك لي، فقال السيوطي في المنام: سأفعل إن شاء الله.** (ذكره السيوطي في حسن المحاضرة).

المصدر:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...02&postcount=4
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبب تأليف (الصارم المسلول) واقعة (عساف النصراني)، أم (عساف) و(النصراني)؟

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=360245
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف ( *الكتاب* ) لسيبويه رحمه الله





> وقد يدخل في ذلك ما حكي عن نصر بن علي الجهضمي عن أبيه أنه قال: قال لي سيبويه حين أراد أن يضع كتابه: تعال حتى نتعاون على إحياء علم الخليل. مقدمة الكتاب ص 8

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أنواع الكتابة وأهدافها وأبعادها

*إبراهيم علي ربابعة

http://www.alukah.net/literature_language/0/101420/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
أسباب التأليف في العلم الشرعي*


أبو الحسن هشام المحجوبي ووديع الراضي


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، ونشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، ونشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله.

أما بعد:

إن للتأليف في العِلْم الشرعي أسبابًا لا ينبغي للمؤلِّف الباحث أن يخرج عنها؛ لأن في الخروج عنها العبث والتَّكرار العقيم، وجميع مؤلَّفات علمائنا لا تخرج عنها بأي حال من الأحوال، وقد جعل - سبحانه وتعالى - فيها حِفْظًا لهذا الدين العظيم الذي هو صالح لكل زمان ومكان، حتى يَرِث الله الأرض ومن عليها؛ قال تعالى: ﴿ إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ ﴾ [الحجر: 9].

السبب الأول: جَمَع النصوصَ العلميَّة المتفرِّقة في مؤلَّف واحد، وعلى هذا السبب جاءت مؤلفات أكثر المتقدِّمين، خاصة رواةَ الحديث كمسند الإمام أحمد ومعجم الطبراني.

السبب الثاني: تفريق مجتمع وهو إخراج مباحث خاصة من مطولات مستفيضة.

السبب الثالث: تحقيق مسألة مختلف فيها، وقد غلب هذا السبب على مؤلفات كثير من المجددين؛ كشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة وتلميذه ابن القيم رحمهما الله تعالى.

السبب الرابع: تيسير وتسهيل المعقَّد، ويَدخُل فيه عصرنة العبارة المستخدَمة في المؤلف، بحيث تكون مفهومة للقارئ العصري واختصار المطولات من غير إخلال بالمضمون، وعلى هذا السبب أغلب مؤلَّفات المعاصرين؛ قال سبحانه: ﴿ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلَا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ ﴾ [البقرة: 185]، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( يَسِّروا ولا تُعسِّروا وبَشِّروا ولا تُنفِّروا ))، وقال أيضًا: (( يبعث الله لهذه الأمة على رأس كل مائة عام مَن يُجدِّد لها أمر دينها )). 

نسأل الله - عز وجل - أن يتقبَّل منا جميعًا، وأن يغفر ذنوبنا، ويُبارِك في عملنا، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/68671/#ixzz4QSeFhNyQ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**دوافع البحث والتأليف عند المسلمين (pdf)*


أ. محمد خير رمضان يوسف

http://www.alukah.net/web/khair/0/102318/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *
> **دوافع البحث والتأليف عند المسلمين (pdf)*
> 
> 
> أ. محمد خير رمضان يوسف
> 
> http://www.alukah.net/web/khair/0/102318/



دوافع البحث والتأليف عند المسلمين/ محمد خير رمضان يوسف.- بيروت: دار ابن حزم، 1426هـ، 166 ص.

يذكر المؤلف أولاً أن هذا الكتاب ليس بحثاً في أنواع التأليف وأقسامه وأشكاله كما ورد في مقولة ابن حزم قديماً، حيث جعلها في سبعة أقسام، وأنه لا يمكن الزيادة عليها، بل هو ذكر لأسباب التأليف، أي دوافعه وبواعثه وأغراضه، وأنه قد يدخل في هذه الأسباب بعض الأنواع المذكورة. وذكر أنه لم يؤلف أحد فيه بالأسلوب الذي تطرق إليه، وقد وضّح منهجه في ذلك في المقدمة.

أما دافع التأليف التي ذكرها وناقشها وأورد أمثلة عليها فهي:


عدم ذكر السبب.


أكثر من سبب!


الإهداء.


استجابة طلب أو سؤال.


أجوبة مسائل.


التحدي.


البحث والتحري.


الرؤيا.


الشكر والاعتراف بالفضل.


طلب الأجر والثواب من الله.


الحاجة والأهمية والضرورة.


الإحاطة والاستبصار والتحذير تجنباً من الوقوع في الخطأ والزيغ.


النصيحة والإصلاح والتربية وبثّ الوعي.


التأثر والشعور بالمسؤولية.


قيد العلم لعدم النسيان أو الضياع.


نشر العلم والخوف من آثار كتمه.


إحياء علم أو فضيلة.


نشر الأمن والطمأنينة والمواساة.


حبُّ العلم والتأليف.


الانشغال بأفضل العلوم وأهم الأعمال.


التعليم.


تكملة نقص.. واستدراك ما فات.


التوضيح والبيان.


الانتخاب والاختصار والوسطية.


جمع ما تفرّق.


الأعمال الجامعة والموسوعية للاستغناء بها عن غيرها.


حبّ الشيء والإعجاب به: هواية وتسلية.


الانتصار للمبدأ والمذهب.


الأغراض والخفايا.


الفائدة والانتفاع.


العبرة.


بيان حكم الوقائع الجديدة( النوازل ).


التصدّي للمنكرات والبدع والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.


شبهات وردود ودفع مطاعن والتصدي للأفكار الهدّامة.


نقد وتمحيص وتصحيح أخطاء.


حسم الخلاف.


موضوع أو تصنيف جديد.


أسلوب جديد.


إثارة النفس وتحريك الفكر وترويح البال( الإثارة والتشويق ).
التجارب والرحلات والاكتشاف والمذكرات.




رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/web/khair/0/37972/#ixzz4QSp18Y3N

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**من أسباب تأليف الكتب اللغوية*

فريد البيدق




(1)

في 22/ 6/ 2009، 02:30 مساءً كتبتُ موضوعًا في منتديات كثيرة، عَنونتُه بـ"من أسباب تأليف الكتب اللغوية"، وكانت فكرته تتغيَّا نشرَ ثقافة قراءة مقدمات الكتب اللغوية؛ لاستخراج سبب إقدام العلماء على تأليف كتبهم، وكانت المشاركة الأولى فيه هي: (فكرة لو تفاعلنا حولها تفاعلًا متميزًا، لحصلنا معارف متميزة، فهل...؟)، واستحسن المهتمون والمعنيُّون الفكرةَ، وبدأ الهطول...

وبقي الموضوع وقتَه، ثم جاءت موضوعات أُخَر، ومرَّ الزمن... وقبل شهر فوجئت برسالة من أحد الأصدقاء يُذكرني فيها به بعد كل هذه السنوات؛ فقد كان يبحث، وخرج له الموضوع نتيجة أولى من نتائج البحث، وأفاده؛ فعدت إليه وقرأته، ووجدتُ الفكرة على تألُّقها، فعزمت على إعادة نشره بعد إضافة أسباب التأليف التي حدَّدها أجدادُنا العظماء وذكروها؛ فقد ذكر الشيخ الدكتور بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد في كتابه "حلية طالب العلم" ص69 من الفصل السابع المعنون بـ"المحاذير"، في هامش مصدر معلومة "مقاصد التأليف" - أنَّ: (أول من ذكرها ابن حزم في "نقط العروس").

وقد جمعها أحدهم في أبياتٍ نظمًا:
ألَا فاعلمنْ أن التآليف سبعةٌ 
لكلِّ لبيب في النصيحة خالصِ 
فشرحٌ لإغلاقٍ وتصحيحُ مُخطئٍ 
وإبداعُ حبرٍ مقدمٍ غير ناكصِ 
وترتيبُ منثورٍ وجمعُ مُفرَّق 
وتقصيرُ تطويلٍ وتتميمُ ناقصِ 
ونظمها آخرون في أبيات أُخر.

وقد شرحت هذه المقاصد:
[ينبغِي ألا يخلُوَ التصنيفُ من أحد المعاني الثمانية التي تُصنِّف لها العلماءُ، وهي:
أولًا: "اختراعُ معدوم"؛ أي: لم تُسبَق إليه فيما تعلم وتعتقد.
ثانيًا: "جَمعُ مُفتَرقٍ"؛ أي: مسألة مُشتَّتة وأدلَّتُها في بطون الكتب، تَجمَعها في كتاب واحد.
ثالثًا: "تكميلُ ناقصٍ"؛ أي: إن الموضوع لم يكتمل فيه جانب من الجوانب؛ فتُكمِله أنت.
رابعًا: "تفصيلُ مجملٍ"؛ أي: إنك تُفصِّل المسألة شيئًا فشيئًا؛ حتى يذهبَ تراكم المعاني ويتَّضح المراد.
خامسًا: "تهذيبُ مطوَّلٍ"؛ أي: إنك تلجأ إلى الاختصار دون الإخلال.
سادسًا: "ترتيبُ مُخلَّطٍ"؛ أي: إنك تقدِّم وتؤخِّر في ترتيب المادة أو الموضوع.
سابعًا: "تعيينُ مبهمٍ"؛ أي: إنك تعيِّن وجود موضع خفيٍّ في مسألة أو نقطة أو نكتة؛ لتظهرها وتجلِّي أمرها.
ثامنًا: "تبيينُ خطأ"؛ أي: إنك تصحِّح خطأَ الغَير، إذا أيقنت صواب ما أنت عليه].

(2)

وهذه جولة في معرفة أسباب تأليف بعض الكتب اللغوية:


أ- كتاب سيبويه:
قال القاضي إسماعيل: وسمعت نصرًا يحكي عن أبيه قال: قال لي سيبوَيْهِ حين أراد أن يضع كتابه: تعالَ حتى نتعاونَ على إحياء علم الخليل.

ب- كتاب "الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف" لابن الأنباري:
قال: وبعدُ، فإن جماعة من الفقهاء المتأدِّبين والأدباء المتفقِّهين المشتغلين عليَّ... سألوني أن أُلخِّص لهم كتابًا لطيفًا، يشتمل على مشاهير المسائل الخلافية بين نحويِّي البصرة والكوفة، على ترتيب المسائل الخلافية بين الشافعيِّ وأبي حنيفة؛ ليكون أولَ كتاب صُنِّف في علم العربية على هذا الترتيب، وأُلِّف على هذا الأسلوب؛ لأنه لم يُصنِّف عليه أحدٌ من السلف، ولا أَلَّف عليه أحدٌ من الخلف.

ج- "الإغراب في جدل الإعراب" لابن الأنباري:
قال: فإن جماعة من الأصحاب اقتضَوْني - بعد تلخيص كتاب "الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف" - تلخيصَ كتاب في جدل الإعراب، مُعَرًّى عن الإسهاب، مجردٍ عن الإطناب؛ ليكون أولَ ما صُنِّف لهذه الصناعة في قوانين الجدل والآداب؛ لِيسلكوا به عند المجادلة والمحاولة والمناظرة سبيلَ الحق والصواب، ويتأدَّبوا به عند المُحاوَرة والمُذاكَرة عن المُناكَرة والمُضاجَرة في الخطاب؛ فأجبتُهم على وَفق طَلِبَتِهم؛ طلبًا للثواب، وفصَّلتُه اثنَيْ عشرَ فصلًا على غاية من الاختصار تقريبًا على الطلاب؛ فالله تعالى ينفعُ به إنه كريم وهَّاب.

د- "فيض نشر الانشراح من روض طيِّ الاقتراح" لابن الطيب:
وبعد، فهذه غُرر فوائد، ودرر فرائد، كنتُ وَشيتُ بها هوامشَ كتاب: "الاقتراح في أصول النحو"، وأَلحقت ما أغفله الجلالُ فيه مما نحا على ذلك النحو، وضبطتُ ألفاظًا تركها غفلًا، وصيَّرتُ مطالعتَه بسبب ذلك فرضًا بعد أن كانت نَفْلًا، ثم بدا لي أن أُحرِّر ذلك في مُصنَّف على جهة الاستقلال، وأضمَّ إليه ما يَفتح الله به من الفوائد العارية عن الإخلال والإملال؛ خوفًا عليها من الإضاعة والإبادة، وحرصًا على تكثير الإفادة؛ فاستخرتُ الله واستخرجتُ من أصدافه جواهرَه، وأدنيتُ للقاطفين من رياضه أزاهرَه، وقصدتُ بالشرح غوامضَه، ولم أبلغ وامضَه؛ فتركت ظواهرَه؛ لكثرة ما غال من الأشغال التي تحول بين المرء وقلبه، وتَزاحُم الأهوال وتغيُّر الأحوال التي لا يُعرف فيها القِشر من قلبه، والعذرُ وجهُه بيِّنٌ لمن تحلَّى بالإنصاف، ومن تعسَّف فحَسْبُه ما اختارَه من قبيح الأوصاف، وقد سمَّيته: "فيض نشر الانشراح من روض طي الاقتراح"، واللهَ أسأل أن ينفع به كما نفع بأصوله، ويجعل العناية والكفاية ضِمن أبوابه وفصوله، آمين!

هـ- "الاقتراح في أصول النحو" للسيوطي:
وبعد، فهذا كتاب غريبُ الوضع، عجيبُ الصنع، لطيفُ المعنى، ظريفُ المبنى، لم تسمح قريحةٌ بمثالِه، ولم ينسج ناسجٌ على منواله، في علم لم أُسبَق إلى ترتيبه، ولم أُتَقدَّم إلى تهذيبه؛ وهو "أصول النحو" الذي هو بالنسبة إلى النحو كأصول الفقه بالنسبة إلى الفقه، وإن وقع في مُتفرقات كلام بعض المؤلفين، وتشتَّت في أثناء كتب المصنفين، فجمعُه وترتيبُه صنعٌ مخترَع، وتأصيلُه وتبويبُه وضعٌ مبتدَع؛ لأُبرِز في كل حين للطالبين، ما تبتهج به أنفسُ الراغبين، وقد سميتُه بـ"الاقتراح في علم أصول النحو"، ورتبتُه على مقدمات وسبعة كتب.

و- "أهدى سبيل إلى علمي الخليل" لمحمود مصطفى:
ولقد طالَ ما روَّيت في أمر هذا الاستعصاء - استعصاء تحصيل الناس علمَي العَروض والقافية - والانصراف، فهداني الله بحسن توفيقه إلى هذه الأسباب: تَكثُر في كتب العروض الإحالةُ على مجهول... وفي التأليف القديم والحديث لهذين العلمين نجد المؤلِّفين قد وقفوا عند الأبيات التي استَشهد بها الخليل وأصحابه لا يتعدونها... وتقدَّمت العلوم وطُبِّقت عليها قواعد التربية الحديثة؛ فأُعقِب كل باب من أبواب النحو مثلًا بتطبيقٍ على مسائله... ولكننا لم نجد فيها - كتب العروض والقافية - إلا سردًا للمسائل وتوحيدًا للشواهد... من أجل ذلك وضعت مؤلَّفي هذا، متجنبًا تلك العيوب.

ز- "معاني القرآن" للفراء:
يُروَى في سبب إملاء هذا الكتاب أن عمر بن بكير كان من أصحاب الفراء، وكان منقطعًا إلى الحسن بن سهل، فكتبَ إلى الفراء أن: الأمير الحسن بن سهل ربما سألَني عن الشيء بعد الشيء من القرآن فلا يَحضرني فيه جوابٌ؛ فإن رأيتَ أن تجمع لي أصولًا وتجعل في ذلك كتابًا أرجع إليه، فعلتَ! فقال الفراء لأصحابه: اجتمعوا حتى أُملي عليكم كتابًا في القرآن، وجعل لهم يومًا!

ح- "الاشتقاق" لأبي بكر محمد بن الحسن بن دريد:
وكان الذي حَدانا على إنشاء هذا الكتاب أن قومًا ممَّن يَطعن على اللسان العربي ويَنسب أهلَه إلى التسمية بما لا أصل له في لغتهم، وإلى ادِّعاء ما لم يقع عليه اصطلاحٌ من أوَّليَّتهم، وعَدُّوا أسماء جَهِلوا اشتقاقها، ولم يَنفذ علمهم في الفحص عنها، فعارَضوا بالإنكار، واحتجُّوا بما ذكره الخليل، بزعمهم أنه سألَ أبا الدُّقيش: ما الدُّقيش؟ فقال: "لا أدري، إنما هي أسماء نسمعها ولا نعرفُ معانيها"، وهذا غلط على الخليل، وادِّعاء على أبي الدُّقيش، وكيف يَغبَى على أبي عبدالرحمن الخليلِ بن أحمد - نضَّر الله وجهه - مثلُ هذا، وقد سَمِع العرب سمَّت: دَقْشًا ودُقَيشًا ودَنْقَشًا؛ فجاؤوا به مُكبَّرًا ومُحقَّرًا ومعدولًا من بنات الثلاثة إلى بنات الأربعة بالنون الزائدة؟ والدَّقش معروف، وسنذكره في جملة الأسماء التي عَمُوا عن معرفتها، ونُفرد لها بابًا في آخر كتابنا هذا، وبالله العِصمةُ من الزَّيغ، والتوفيقُ للصواب.

ط- "العيون الغامزة" لابن الدماميني:
أما بعد، فلا يخفى أن العروض صناعة تقيم لبضاعة الشعر في سوق المحاسن وزنًا، وتجعل تعاطِيَه بالقسطاس المستقيم سهلًا بعد أن كان حَزْنًا، وقد كنتُ في زمن الصِّبا مشغوفًا بالنظر إلى محاسن هذا الفن، مولعًا بالتنقير عن مباحثه التي طنَّ على أذني منها ما طنَّ؛ أُطيل الوقوف بمعاهده، وأتردَّد إلى بيوت شواهده، وأسبح في بحاره سبحًا طويلًا، وأجد التعلُّق بسببه خفيفًا، وإن كان الجاهل يراه سببًا ثقيلًا، إلى أن ظفرتُ في أثناء تصفُّحي لكتب هذا الفن بالقصيدة المقصورة المسمَّاة بـ"الرامزة"، نظم الشيخ الإمام البارع ضياء الدين أبي محمد عبدالله بن محمد الخزرجي نوَّر الله ضريحه، وأمدَّ بمدد الرحمة روحَه؛ فوجدتُها بديعةَ المثال، بعيدةَ المنال، ورُمت أن أذوقَ حلاوة فَهمها؛ فإذا الناس صيام، وحاولتُ أن أفترِعَ أبكارَ معانيها؛ فإذا هي من المقصورات في الخيام، وطمعت منها في لِين الانقياد فأبدتْ إباءً وعزًّا، وسامَتْها الأفهامُ أن تُفصح عن المراد فأبَتْ أن تُكلِّم الناس إلا رمزًا؛ فطفقتُ أُطلِّق النوم لمراجعتها، وأُنازِل السهر لمطالعتها، مع أني لا أجد شيخًا أتطفل بقدري الحقير على فضله الجليل، ولا أرى خليلًا أشاركه في الفن...

ولم أزل على ذلك إلى أن حصلتُ على حل معقودها، وتحرير نقودها، وسدَّدتُ سهامَ البحث إليها، وعطَّرتُ المحافل بنفحات الثناء عليها، فقتلتُها خبرًا وأحييتُ لها بين الطلبة ذكرًا، وعلَّقتُ عليها شرحًا مختصرًا، يَضرب في هذا الفن بسهم مصيب، ويُقسِّم للطالب من المطلوب أوفى وأوفر نصيب.

ثم قدم علينا بعضُ طلبة الأندلس بشرحٍ على هذه المقصورة، للإمام العلامة قاضي الجماعة بغرناطة السيد الشريف: أبي عبدالله محمد بن أحمد الحسيني السبتي رحمة الله عليه ورضوانه؛ فإذا هو شرحٌ بديع لم يُسبَق إليه، ومؤلَّف نفيس ملأه من بدائع الحل بما يستحليه ذوقُ الواقف عليه، ووجدتُه قد سبقني إلى ابتكارِ ما ظننتُ أني أبو عُذرته، وتقدَّمني إلى الاحتكام في كثير مما خِلتُ أني مالكُ إمرتِه؛ فحمدتُ الله إذ وفَّقني لموافقة عالِم متقدِّم، وشكرتُه على ما أنعمَ به من ذلك ولم أكن على ما فات من السَّبق بمتندِّم، لكنني أَعرضتُ عما كنت كتبتُه، وطرحتُه في زوايا الإهمال واجتنبتُه، إلى أن حرَّكَت الأقدار عزمي في هذا الوقت إلى كتابة شرح وسيط، فوق الوجيز ودون البسيط، جمعتُ فيه بين ما سبق إليه من المعنى الشريف، وما سنح بعده للفكر من تالد وطريف، وبعض ما وقفتُ عليه لأئمة هذا الشان، متحريًا لما زان، عما شان، معترفًا بعجز الفكر وقصوره، وكلالِ الذهن وفتوره.

ولما حوى هذا الشرح عيونًا من النكت تُطيل على خفايا المقصورة غمزَها، وتكشف للأفهام حُجُبها المستورة وتظهر رمزها؛ سمَّيتُه بـ(العيون الغامزة على خبايا الرامزة)، واللهَ أسألُ أن ينفع به، ويَصِل أسبابَ الخير بسببه، وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.

(3)

وبعد هذه الرحلة القصيرة على بعض كتب اللغة في أكثر من علم فيها، أدعو الله أن تتحرك الدواعي المقبلة على كتب اللغة؛ لفَهمها وإشاعة مسائلها!




رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/literature_lan...#ixzz4QTGpoe2Z

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رابط آخر للمقال السابق :
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=12963

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الإمام بدر الدين العيني لكتاب "رمز الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق " :
ذكر الإمام بدر الدين العيني أنه عكف على شرح "كنز الدقائق" للإمام أبي البركات عبدالله بن أحمد بن محمود النَّسفي، في الفقه الحنفي، *وذلك لغمٍّ أصابه*؛ فاعتزل الحياة العامَّة، وتفرغ لشرح الكتاب وتبسيطه واختصاره للتدريس، وسماه "رمز الحقائق شرح كنز الدقائق"؛ حيث بيَّن في مقدِّمة الشرح سبب وضعه الكتاب بقوله: "أردتُ أن أزيل هذه الكدرات، بإشغال البال في شرح كتاب من المصنفات، فاخترت لذلك كتاب كنز الدقائق...".

من مقال " من مرض فكتب " لمحمود ثروت أبو الفضل
http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/110982/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبب تأليف الإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني لكتاب " رفع الإصر عن قضاة مصر" :

*يقول في مقدمته: "أما بعد: فقد وقفت على رجَز في ذكر من ولي القضاء بالديار المصرية، من نظم الأديب المشهور (شمس الدين محمد بن دانيال الكحال)، نظمه لقاضي القضاة (بدر الدين أبي عبدالله محمد بن إبراهيم بن سعد الله ابن جماعة)، سُئلت أن أترجم لمن تضمنه الرَّجَز المذكور، فأجبت إلى ذلك، وجعلتهم طبقات على السنين... وذكرت في ترجمة كل واحد منهم ما وقفت عليه، من اسمه ولقبه... وذكر مولده وحاله ومذهبه وحليته، والوقت الذي ولي فيه، والوقت الذي صرف فيه، والوقت الذي مات فيه... "، ثم ساق أرجوزة "ابن دانيال"، وهي في 113 بيتًا، تليها ذيول في قضاة الشافعية فالحنفية فالمالكية فالحنابلة.

http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/92388/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبب تأليف الإمام النسائي لكتاب " خصائص علي"  :

*في " السِيَر " (14/129) للحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى :
أنّ محمد بن موسى المأموني صاحب النسائي قال سمعت قوما ينكرون على أبي عبدالرحمن النسائي كتاب الخصائص لعلي رضي الله عنه وتركه تصنيف فضائل الشيخين فذكرت له ذلك فقال دخلت دمشق والمنحرف بها عن علي كثير فصنفت كتاب الخصائص رجوت أن يهديهم الله تعالى ثم إنه صنف بعد ذلك فضائل الصحابة ..

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الإمام ابن تيمية لكتاب " الرسالة التدمرية " ،
وسبب تأليف الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب كتاب " كشف الشبهات " :
يقول الشيخ د. عبد الرحمن بن صالح المحمود :
[ فيه شبه كبير برسالة التدمرية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، مع اختلاف موضوع الكتاب ، فالتدمرية: تمثل خلاصة كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ويدل على ذلك سبب تأليفها أن بعض كبار تلاميذ ابن تيمية طلبوا منه أن يكتب لهم مضمون ما سمعوه منه في بعض المجالس حول التوحيد والصفات والشرع والقدر.
وكتاب ( كشف الشبهات ) يمثل خلاصة ومناقشات وقواعد شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، وجواب شبهات المخالفين في باب التوحيد ، وما يضاده من الشرك ، فقد حوى – تقريبا – كل ما قاله واحتج به دعاة الشرك في الأولياء والأضرحة والقبور وغيرها – قديماً وحديثاً – وناقشها واحدة واحدة بأسلوب قوي متين يقطع دابر الشبهة من أساسها لمن رزقه الله فهما سليما،وعقلاً صحيحاً،وتجرد عن اتباع الهوى والتقليد الأعمى ]


*من تقديم الشيخ د. عبد الرحمن المحمود لكتاب ( كشف الشبهات )*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الإمام ابن حجر الهيتمي كتاب " الإنافة في الصدقة والضيافة " :


ذكر الإمام ابن حجر الهيثمي في مقدمة كتابه مايوضح سبب تأليفه للكتاب المذكور...
فقال :
" لما حصل في بلاد بجيلة و غيرها من أطراف اليمن و الحجاز قحط عام متتابع ، سنين متعددة ، الى أن أجلى كثيرين من بلادهم الى مكة المشرفة ، هذه السنة ، سنة خمسين و تسعمائة.
أكثر كثيرون ممن عندهم تقوى و ديانة السؤال عن الصدقة و دلائلها المرغبات ، و المحذرات ، و أحكامها من الوجوب و الندب ، و الاباحة و الكراهة ، و خلاف الأولى و الحرمة ، فأجبتهم الى ذلك ، و أكثرت فيه من الأدلة المرغبة في الصدقة.
كما أن أولئك لما جاءوا الى مكة كانوا على غاية من الجوع و العرى و الحاجة ، و الفاقة ، حتى تواتر عنهم مع كثرة الأغنياء بمكة ، يطبخون الدم و يأكلونه ، من شدة ما بهم من جوع ، و لم يجدوا من أولئك الأغنياء صدقة تكفيهم مع قدرتهم على القناطير المقنطرة من الذهب و الفضة .
لكن منهم أو أكثرهم من هو رافضي ، أو شيعي ، يبغض الاسلام و أهله ، فلا تزيده رؤية سئ الأحوال من المسلمين الا فرحا و سرورا.
طهر الله بلده الأمين ، و حرمه المطهر ، و بيته المكرم المعظم منهم ، و عاملهم بعدله ، و عاجلهم بعقابه ، و سلب نعمه.
و بقية الأغنياء الذين هم من أهل السنة غلب عليهم داء الشح و البخل ، فأمسكوا أيديهم .و لم يبذلوا ما أوجبه الله عليهم من أحكام لمضطرين ، و كسوة العارين ، بل أعرضوا عن ذلك ، و نبذوه وراء ظهورهم ، و جعلوه نسيا منسيا ، فوفقهم الله لمرضاته ، و أيقظهم الى التوبة من سائر مخالفاته ، و بصرهم بعيوبهم ، و ألهمهم النظر في عواقب أمورهم بشكر ما أنعم عليهم في الخيرات ، و الميراث اليهم ، حتى يواسوا المحتاجين ، و يرضى عنهم رب العالمين .
و لما علم من هذا السياق تأكد التأليف في هذا الباب ، و إيضاح دلائله و أحكامه على غاية من البسط و الإطناب ، شرعت فيه بعون الملك الوهاب"


انتهى منقولا . 
أنظر : الإنافة في الصدقة و الضيافة 
تحقيق : مجدي السيد ابراهيم
ص 15-16
الناشر : مكتبة القرآن
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=95287

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الإمام الذهبي كتاب " تذكرة الحفاظ " :
قال في ( سير أعلام النبلاء ) في ترجمة الحافظ علي بن المفضل المقدسي ثم الإسكندراني المالكي (ت611هـ) : (( وله  (الأربعون في طبقات الحفاظ) ، ولما رأيتها تحركت همتي إلى جمع الحفاظ وأحوالهم ).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الشيخ شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد المقري التلمساني
 لكتاب " نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب " :

*كتاب نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب وذكر وزيرها لسان الدين بن الخطيب :

* يقول المصنف في مقدمة كتابه :


   ( وكنا خلال *الإقامة بدمشق* المحوطة وأثناء التأمل في محاسن الجامع والمنازل والقصور والغوطة، كثيراً ما ننظم في سلك الذاكرة درر الأخبار الملقوطة... فينجرّ بنا الكلام والحديث شجون وبالتفنن يبلغ المستفيدون ما يرجعون، إلى ذكر البلاد الأندلسية ووصف رياضها السندسية... فصرت أورد بدائع بلغائها ما يجري على لساني، من الفيض الرحماني، وأسرد من كلام وزيرها لسان الدين بن الخطيب السلماني من النظم الجزل، في الجد والهزل، والإنشاء الذي يدهش به ذاكرة الألباب وإن شاء... فلما تكرر ذلك غير مرة على أسماعهم، لهجوا به دون غيره حتى صار كأنه كلمة إجماعهم... فطلب مني *المولى أحمد الشاهيني* إذ ذاك... أن أتصدّى للتعريف بلسان الدين في مصنف يعرب عن بعض أحواله وأنبائه وبدائعه وصنائعه ).

ويقول: ( ثم إني لما تكرر علي هذا الغر من الإلحاح، ولم تقبل أعذاري التي زنْدُها شحاح، عزمت على الإجابة، للمذكور عليّ من الحقوق... فوعدته بالشروع في المطلب عند الوصول إلى القاهرة المعزّيّة... ).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الشيخ أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن علي الحصري، القيرواني كتاب " زهر الآداب وثمر الألباب " :
*أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن علي الحصري القيرواني :
*يقول: «و كان السبب الذي دعاني إلى تأليفه، وندبني إلى تصنيفه، ما رأيته من رغبة أبي الفضل العباس بن سليمان في الأدب وإنفاق عمره في الطلب وماله في الكتب، وأن اجتهاده في ذلك حمله على أن ارتحل إلى المشرق بسببها، وأغمض في طلبها، باذلاً في ذلك ماله، مُستعذباً فيه تعبه، وسألني أن أجمع له من مختارها كتاباً يكتفي به عن جملتها، فسارعت إلى مراده، وأعنته على اجتهاده، وألفت له هذا الكتاب، ليستغني به عن جميع كتب الآداب...» 

زهر الآداب، وثمر الألباب، أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن علي الحصري، القيرواني، دار الجيل ط4  ج1 ص 35.

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

> الاخ الغالي رضا الحملاوي ما انا بشيخ سامحك الله وليتني ابلغ مراتب طلبة العلم
> 
> وهذا كتاباً ثاني:  
> ذكر الشيخ بكر ابو زيد رحمه الله في كتابه (ابن قيم الجوزية ... حياته- آثارة- مواردة) عن كتاب (تحفة الودود في احكام المولود) لابن القيم:
> ذكر الاستاذ عبد القادر في مقدمته سبب تصنيف المؤلف لهذا الكتاب إذ وجد تحت عنوان الأصل ما نصه: "هو أن الله عز وجل رزق ابن المصنف - يعني ابن القيم- برهان الدين مولوداً ولم يكن عند والده في ذلك الوقت ما يقدمه لولده من متاع الدنيا, فصنف هذا الكتاب وأعطاه إياه وقال له: اتحفك  بهذا الكتاب إذ لم يكن عندي شيء من الدنيا اعطيك" ص 230


 مؤثرة , أحسَن الله إليكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> سبب تأليف شَيْخ الإِسْلامِ رحمه الله لكتابه
> 
>    الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح


ذكر ابن تيمية رحمه الله أن تأليفه للكتاب كان للرد على كتاب ورد من قبرص. قال :
( وكان من أسباب نصر الدين وظهوره، أن كتابا ورد من قبرص فيه الاحتجاج لدين النصارى، بما يحتج به علماء دينهم وفضلاء ملتهم، قديما، وحديثا من الحجج السمعية، والعقلية، فاقتضى ذلك أن نذكر من الجواب ما يحصل به فصل الخطاب، وبيان الخطإ من الصواب؛ لينتفع بذلك أولو الألباب، ويظهر ما بعث الله به رسله من الميزان، والكتاب.وأنا أذكر ما ذكروه بألفاظهم بأعيانها فصلا فصلا، وأتبع كل فصل بما يناسبه من الجواب فرعا وأصلا، وعقدا وحلا.
وما ذكروه في هذا الكتاب هو عمدتهم التي يعتمد عليها علماؤهم في مثل هذا الزمان، وقبل هذا الزمان، وإن كان قد يزيد بعضهم على بعض بحسب الأحوال؛ فإن هذه الرسالة وجدناهم يعتمدون عليها قبل ذلك، ويتناقلها علماؤهم بينهم، والنسخ بها موجودة قديمة، وهي مضافة إلى بولص الراهب أسقف صيدا الأنطاكي، كتبها إلى بعض أصدقائه، وله مصنفات في نصر النصرانية، وذكر أنه لما سافر إلى بلاد الروم والقسطنطينية وبلاد الملافطة وبعض أعمال الإفرنج ورومية، واجتمع بأجلاء أهل تلك الناحية، وفاوض أفاضلهم، وعلماءهم، وقد عظم هذه الرسالة، وسماها (الكتاب المنطيقي الدولة خاني المبرهن عن الاعتقاد الصحيح، والرأي المستقيم ).


الجواب الصحيح لمن بدل دين المسيح جـ 1.

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

أحسن الله إليكم
بارك الله فيكم
زادكم الله نفعا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> أحسن الله إليكم
> بارك الله فيكم
> زادكم الله نفعا


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم 
وفقنا الله وإياكم واستجاب دعاكم 
أسأل الله لنا ولكم الفردوس

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أغرب و أطول قصة تأليف كتاب 
إنه كتاب ( المغُرِبْ في أخبارالمَغرِبْ )* 

يقول د مصطفى الشكعة في كتابة مناهج التأليف عند العلماء العرب:
ومن الطرائف حول هذا الكتاب أن ألف في مائة وخمسة عشر سنة ، وقبل أن يتسائل المرء عن كيفية تأليف الكتاب في هذه المدة المفرطة الطول نسارع إلى تقرير أن الكتاب لم يقم بتأليفه عالم واحد ، وإنما قام بذلك ستة علماء ، أربعة منهم وزراء الواحد منهم بعد الآخر ، أولهم شاعر عالم هو أبو محمد عبدالله الحجاريوبقيتهم خمسة من آل سعيد هم الأمير الوزير عبد الملك بن سعيد ، ثم خلفه على نفس العمل ولداه أبوجعفر أحمد ، ومحمد ، ثم موسى بن محمد ، ثم علي بن موسى .
*إنه نهج جديد في تاريخ التأليف* حين يبدأ رأس الأسرة تأليف كتاب ومايزال أبنائه وأحفاده يتناولونه بالزيادة من واقع آداب عصرهم حتى يأخذ صورة مكتملة ناضجة فينشره الحفيد على الناس .
*وتبدأ فكرة الكتاب حين وفد أبومحمد عبدالله بن إبراهيم الحجاري* على القائد عبدالملك بن سعيد ومثل بين يديه في قلعة بني سعيد غير بعيد عن غرناطة ، وكان ذلك سنة 530 هـ وأنشده قصيدة في مديحه يقول فيها :عليك أحالني الذكرُ الجميل...    فجئت ومن ثنائك لي دليلُ
أتيت ولم أقدم من رسولٍ لأن      ... القلب كان هو الرسولُفنال الحجاري عند ابن سعيد حظوة ومكانة وقربه إليه ولمس فيه القدرة على التأليف لكثرة محفوظه وسعة اطلاعه ، فطلب إليه تصنيف كتاب في لطائف الشعر وطرائف النثر فكتب له كتابا أسماه ( المسهب في غرائب المغرب ) في نحو ستة أسفار بدأه من فتح الأندلس حتى تاريخ كتابته وهو سنة 530 هـ فأعجب به أيما إعجاب ، ثم ثار في خاطره أن يضيف إليه ما أغفله الحجاري بحيث أضفى على الكتاب من أدبه وعقله ماجعله يتخذ شكلا آخر . فلما مات عبدالملك بن سعيد تولى أمر الكتاب عناية وزيادة وإضافة ولده أبو جعفر أحمد، فلما قتل أبو جعفر سنة 550 هـ تابع الجهد العلمي أخوه أبو عبدالله محمد بن عبد الملك الذي بني على يديه الجامع الأعظم بأشبيلية ، ثم بعد ان توفي بغرناطة سنة 589 هـ ، تلقف الكتاب ولده موسى بن محمد الذي تفرغ للعلم والاطلاع والتاليف والرحلة وجمع المعارف ، وتوفي في رحلته الى المشرق بالاسكندرية سنة 640 هـ ، وكان بصحبته ابنه علي بن موسى الذي نهض بالعمل في اتمام الكتاب فانهاه حوالي سنة 653 هـ .
ويقول د الشكعة كذلك : ان كتاب ( المُغْرب في اخبار المَغْرِب ) قد اكتمل تاليفه وخرج على الناس في صورته الاخيره على يد على بن موسى ويكون بين ايدي قراء العربية كتاب ذو محتوى نفيس ، وصاحب اغرب قصة في تاليف الكتب !!! (*).
ـــــــــــــ
(*) مناهج التاليف عند العلماء العرب/ د مصطفى الشكعة647 وما بعدها بتصرف 
- بحسب التواريخ المذكورة فان المدة تربو على 115عام .

المصدر:
https://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir13257/#.Wg8V99cX3Df

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ما قاله ابن تيمية -رحمه الله - عن سبب تأليفه
>  
> العقيدة الواسطية
> 
> http://ar.islamway.com/fatwa/6195
> http://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/6195


*سبب تأليف العقيدة الواسطية، ومتى ألفت؟
http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/83490/


*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله رسالة 
( آداب المشي إلى الصلاة )



قال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله في ( شرح فتح المجيد لشرح كتاب التوحيد ) المجلد 2 صــ 600 :
(( وكان من سبب تأليفه لرسالة ( آداب المشي إلى الصلاة ) التي انتزعها من ( الإقناع وشرحه ) كان من سبب ذلك أنه قيل في حقه: إنه يبطل كتب المذهب الحنبلي ؛ كما ذكر ذلك ابن بشر في تاريخه ( انظر عنوان المجد في تاريخ نجد 1/ 203 ) ، وكتب المذهب فيها خير كثير، فيها فقه عظيم ، فصنف الشيخ هذه الرسالة منتزعة من ( الإقناع ) و( المنتهى ) ؛ حتى لا تتم هذه المقالة ... ))

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف محمد بن الحسن الشيباني - رحمه الله -
لكتابه ( السير الكبير )

*قال حاجي خليفة: (وهو آخر مصنفاته صنفه بعد انصرافه من العراق ولهذا لم يروه عنه أبو حفص، وشرح الكبير شمس الأئمة عبد العزيز بن أحمد الحلواني وشمس الأئمة محمد بن أحمد السرخسي ...وقال في آخره: انتهى إملاء العبد الفقير المبتلى بالهجرة الحصير المحبوس من جهة السلطان الخطير بإغراء كل زنديق حقير وكان الافتتاح باوزجند في آخر أيام المحنة والتمام عند ذهاب الظلام بمرغينان في جمادى الأولى سنة ثمانين وأربعمائة انتهى ولم يذكر اسم أبي يوسف في شيء منه لأنه صنعه بعدما استحكمت النفرة بينهما وكلما احتاج إلى رواية عنه قال أخبرني الثقة،* *وسبب تأليفه* *أن السير الصغير وقع بيد الأوزاعي فقال لمن هذا الكتاب فقيل لمحمد العراقي فقال ما لأهل العراق والتصنيف في هذا الباب فإنه لا علم لهم بالسير فبلغ ذلك محمداً فصنفه فلما نظر فيه الأوزاعي قال لولا ما ضمنه من الأحاديث لقلت أنه يضع العلم من نفسه. ثم أمر أن يكتب هذا الكتاب في ستين دفتراً وأن يحمل بالاستعجال على عجلة إلى باب الخليفة فقيل له ذلك فأعجبه وعده من مفاخر أيامه ثم بعث أولاده إلى مجلسه ليستمعوا منه وكان إسماعيل بن توبة المؤدب يحضر معهم فسمع ولم يبق من الرواة غيره ).

ونقل القصة ابن عابدين نقلا عن السرخسي. في شرح السير الكبير صـ 4 طبع الهند.*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الإمام أبي جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري - رحمه الله -
لرسالته ( صريح السنة )
قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الميزان ):
( أن ابن أبي داود قام وأصحابه على ابن جرير ونسبوه إلى بدعة اللفظ ، فصنف معتقدا حسنا - سمعناه - تنصل فيه مما قيل عنه ، وتألم لذلك ). ميزان الاعتدال ( 2: 435)
ص 11 و12 من مقدمة كتاب ( صريح السنة ) دار الخلفاء للكتاب الإسلامي .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبب تأليف الإمام سحنون - رحمه الله -*
*لكتابه (** المدونة الكبرى** )
*
هو أن أبا عبد الله أسد بن الفرات بن سنان مولى بني سليم أصله من أبناء جند خرساننيسابوري، ولد بنجران سنة 142هـ، قام أبوه محمد بن الأشعث سنة 144هـ سمع من علي بن زياد ولقي أبا يوسف ومحمد بن الحسن وابن أبي زائدة وابن شريك وغيرهم، سمع على هيثم بن بشير سنة 120هـ وسمع من ابن القاسمومالك، وقال المالكي: خرج أسد للمشرق سنة 172هـ، قيل: لما فرغ من سماع مالك قال له: زدني، فقال له: حسبك ما للناس، وكان مالك إذا سئل عن مسألة كتبها أصحابه فيصير لكل واحد سماع مثل سماع ابن القاسم، فرأى أسد أمرا يطول عليه ويفوته ما رغب فيه من لقي الرجال والرواة فرحل إلى العراق إلى محمد بن الحسن ولازمه وكان يخصه بمجلس وحده ليلا، ثم رجع إلى مصر ولازم ابن القاسم، وقال: أيها الناس إن كان مالك قد مات فهذا مالك، ولا زال يسأل ابن القاسم وهو يجيبه حتى دوّن ستين بابا وسماها الأسدية، ثم ارتحل أسد إلى القيروان وإن أظهرها وسمع الناس وكان سحنون ومحمد بن رشيد يكتبانها، ثم سافر  سحنون إلى ابن القاسم فسأله عن أسد فأخبره بما نشر من علمه في جميع الآفاق فسر بذلك ابن القاسم، ثم قرأ سحنون إليه الأسدية وأجابه عنها ورجع عن بعضها، فلما فرغ كتب ابن القاسم كتابا إلى أسد بأن يردّ مدونته إلى مدونة سحنون فشاور أسد بعض أصحابه فأشاروا عليه بعدم ذلك، منها: أنه تلميذك وأنت أدركت مالكا وأبا حنيفة. قال ابن الناجي قال شيخنا البرزلي: الصواب ما فعله أسد لأنه سمع من ابن القاسم أجوبتها مشافهة والرفع على الخط مختلف فيه بين أهل العلم فلا يترك شيء مجمع عليه لشء مختلف فيه، ثم انتشرت مدونة سحنون وعول عليها الناس. وقيل: إن ابن القاسم لما بلغه امتناع أسد من ذلك دعا أن لا ينتفع بها أحد فكان الأمر كذلك. قال المالكي: كان أسد إمام العراقيين بالقيروان مشهورا بالفضل والدين ودينه ومذهبه السنة، يقول القرآن كلام الله ليس بمخلوق، ثم إن أسدا أمره زيادة الله أن يتوجه إلى صقلية وهو أمير الجيش ففنحها وتوفي بها سنة 213هـ ، وقبره ومسجده بصقلية.

كتاب معالم الإيمان في تاريخ قيروان للعلامة ابن ناجي في ترجمة سحنون والتعريف بالمدونة (ترجمة سحنون والتعريف بالمدونة صفحة101

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *سبب تأليف الموطأ :*
> يروى في سبب تأليف الموطأ أن المنصور لما حج اجتمع بالإمام مالك  وسمع منه الحديث والفقه وأعجب به ، فطلب منه أن يدون في كتاب ما ثبت عنده  صحيحـًا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مسائل العلم ، وطلب أن يوطئه  للناس ، أي يجعله سهل التناول ، فاستجاب الإمام مالك لطلب المنصور ، وصنف كتابه العظيم الموطأ


جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ محمد ونفعنا بعلمك

*وسبب تأليفه :** ذكره** ابن عبد البر رحمه الله ، في كتاب الاستذكار (1/168)** أن أبا جعفر المنصور قال للإمام مالك : ( يا مالك ! اصنع للناس كتابا أحْمِلُهم عليه ، فما أحد اليوم أعلم منك !! )

https://islamqa.info/ar/81160
https://dorar.net/article/193

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبب تأليف الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله لكتابه
 ( الأم )*

وأصل هذا الكتاب هو كتاب آخر كان يسمى بـ *الحجة* ألفه الإمام الشافعي لما كان في العراق، ونقل البويطي أحد تلاميذ الإمام الشافعي عنه أنه قال عن سبب تأليف هذا الكتاب :" *اجتمع علي أصحاب الحديث فسألوني أن أضع كتاباً على كتب أبي حنيفة فقلت: لا أعرف قولهم حتى أنظر في كتبهم فأمرت فكتب لي كتب محمد بن الحسن ونظرت فيها سنة حتى حفظتها ثم وضعت الكتاب البغدادي" قال البويطي: "يعني الحجة".
*
وكتاب الحجة هذا كان يمثل آراء الإمام الشافعي القديمة وكتاب الأم في الحقيقة هو عبارة عن إعادة الصيغة لهذا الكتاب البغدادي الذي سماه البويطي بالحجة وذلك لما انتقل الإمام الشافعي من العراق إلى مصر قام بمراجعة آرائه واجتهاداته الفقهية فكان الأم مدونة تلك الآراء والاجتهادات الجديدة.

قال العلامة أبو زهرة رحمه الله تعالى : "جاء الشافعي مصر وفيها أعاد النظر في كتبه وآرائه وفي مذهبه فغير وبدل ووضع كتبه الجديدة وأملى مسائل كثيرة وروي عنه أصحابه مسائل وقد أثر عنه في مصر كتاب الأم وروي عنه كتاب السنن".

http://fiqh.islammessage.com/NewsDetails.aspx?id=3505

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبب تأليف ابن القيم لكتاب
**(* *الطرق الحكمية* *)*

*قال-رحمه الله تعالى - في بدايته :*
*((**أَمَّا بَعْدُ : فقد سَأَلْت عَنْ الْحَاكِمِ ، أَوْ الْوَالِي يَحْكُمُ بِالْفِرَاسَةِ وَالْقَرَائِنِ الَّتِي يَظْهَرُ لَهُ فِيهَا الْحَقُّ ، وَالِاسْتِدْلَا  لِ بِالْأَمَارَاتِ وَلَا يَقِفُ مَعَ مُجَرَّدِ ظَوَاهِرِ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْإِقْرَارِ ، حَتَّى إنَّهُ رُبَّمَا يَتَهَدَّدُ أَحَدَ الْخَصْمَيْنِ ، إذَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهُ أَنَّهُ مُبْطِلٌ وَرُبَّمَا ضَرَبَهُ ، وَرُبَّمَا سَأَلَهُ عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ تَدُلُّهُ عَلَى صُورَةِ الْحَالِ .
فَهَلْ ذَلِكَ صَوَابٌ أَمْ خَطَأٌ ؟ فَهَذِهِ مَسْأَلَةٌ كَبِيرَةٌ عَظِيمَةُ النَّفْعِ.......))ا
				*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
البحث العلمي: أهدافه، أنواعه

**
*د. عصام فاروق


*البحث العلمي: (أهدافه، أنواعه) [1]*

*د. عصام فاروق [2]*


*أ- أهداف البحث العلمي:*
أفاض العلماء في الحديث عن أهداف البحث العلميِّ، وطَبَع كُلُّ واحدٍ هذه الأهدافَ بطابع تخصُّصه، لكنَّ معظم ما يذكرون قد لا يخرج عمَّا قرَّره العلماء من أن "*التأليف على سبعة أقسامٍ، لا يؤلِّفُ عالِمٌ عاقلٌ إلَّا فيها، وهي: إما شيءٌ لم يُسبق إليه فيخترعُه، أو شيءٌ ناقصٌ يُتمِّمُه، أو شيءٌ مُغلَقٌ يشرحُه، أو شيءٌ طويلٌ يختصِرُه دون أن يُخِلَّ بشيءٍ من معانيه، أو شيءٌ مُتفرِّقٌ يجمعُه، أو شيءٌ مختلطٌ يُرتِّبه، أو شيءٌ أخطأ فيه مُصنِّفُه فيُصلِحُه*"[3]، وهذه الأهداف السبعة هي أهدافٌ كُلِّيةٌ، قد يندرج تحتها بعضُ الأهداف الفرعية والثانوية، وسوف نقِفُ مع كلِّ واحدٍ منها ذاكرين له مثالًا من المؤلَّفات العربية على اختلاف تخصُّصاتها:

*أوَّلًا*: *اختراع معدوم:* 
في هذه الحالة يُريد الباحث أن يصِلَ إلى شيءٍ جديدٍ لم يُسبَقْ إليه، وغالبًا ما تكون الحاجةُ هي الداعي القويَّ لمثل هذه الحالة؛ (لأن الحاجةَ كما يقولون أمُّ الاختراع)، وتحت هذا الهدف يُمكِن وضْعُ كلِّ المخترعات التي أدَّتْ إلى تقدُّم البشرية وازدهارها، ويُمكن التمثيلُ لهذا الهدف في الدراسات اللُّغوية *باكتشاف* الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي (170هـ) *علم* *العروض*، ووضع قواعده وأُسسه ومصطلحاته وغيرها من العناصر المكوِّنة للعلوم، وأراد بذلك أن يضبِطَ لنا البحورَ التي يَنْتَظِم فيها الشِّعرُ العربيُّ على اختلاف أغراضه وأنماطه.

*ثانيًا*: *إكمال ناقص*: 
في رحلة الباحث مع العلم قد يرى بعض المصنَّفاتِ غيرِ المكتملة، ويكون ذلك لعدم وصول المؤلِّف إلى ما وصل إليه الباحثُ نتيجة توافر كتب معينة أو معارف مختلفة لم يُحِطْ بها المؤلِّفُ، أو يكون ذلك بوفاة المؤلِّف قبل اكتمال فكرته، ويدخل في هذا الجانب الاستدراكاتُ، وقد وجدنا ذلك - على سبيل المثال - عند جلال الدين السيوطي (911هـ)، فقد وجد جلالَ الدين المحلِّي وقد فسَّر نصفَ القرآن الكريم، من أول سورة الكهف إلى آخر سورة الناس والفاتحة، ولَحِقَ بالرفيق الأعلى، فأتمَّ السيوطيُّ ما بدأه المحليُّ، وقام بتفسير السور من البقرة إلى آخر سورة الإسراء، وسار في ذلك على النهج الذي اختطَّه المحليُّ، وأخرج لنا تفسيرًا شهيرًا معروفًا باسم (تفسير الجلالين).

*ثالثًا*: *شرح مبهم*: 
يتناول الباحثُ في هذا الهدف شرحَ ألفاظٍ أو قواعدَ أو أمورٍ يرى أنها أصبحت مُبْهمةً على المتعلِّمين أو طالبي العلم، ويُمكن التمثيل لهذا بما كُتب في غريب ألفاظ القرآن الكريم والأحاديث النبوية؛ حيث عَمَدَ العلماءُ إلى بعض الألفاظ التي بدَتْ غريبةً على قارئي القرآن الكريم وحافظي الأحاديث النبوية، ومن ذلك على سبيل المثال كتاب (المفرادت في غريب القرآن) للراغب الأصفهاني، و(غريب الحديث) لأبي عُبيد.

*رابعًا*: *تهذيب مطوَّل:
* ففي بعض الأحيان يُحتاجُ إلى تهذيب المؤلَّفات الكبيرة أو المطوَّلة، خصوصًا عند إرادة تقريبها وتيسيرها على المبتدئين من المتعلِّمين، ويتمُّ ذلك بأُسُسٍ معينةٍ يخطُّها الباحثُ أو العالمُ في بداية عمله؛ للعمل على عدم الإخلال بأصْلٍ من أُصُول الكتاب المؤلَّف، ومن ذلك ما رأيناه في اختصار المعاجم، فأخرج لنا الرازي مثلًا معجمَه الشهير (مختار الصحاح) الذي اختصَرَ فيه (تاج اللغة وصحاح العربية) للجوهريِّ.

*خامسًا*: *جَمْع متفرِّق*:
 في أثناء مطالعة الباحث للكتب المتعدِّدة، قد يجد بعض الأمور المتشابهة التي لا يجمعها مؤلَّفٌ واحدٌ، فيَعمِد إلى جمعها، وقد يُصاحِبُ هذا الجمعَ نوعٌ آخرُ من أنواع التأليف؛ كالشرح أو الدراسة أو غيرهما، وهو ما نُلاحظه في بعض الدراسات التي يُذيَّل عنوانُها بعنوانٍ فرعيٍّ يكون (القضية الفلانية.. جمعًا ودراسةً)، ومثال ذلك كتاب (الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف بين البصريين والكوفيين) لابن الأنباري، فقد جمَع فيه تلك المسائلَ النحويةَ الخلافية بين مدرستي البصرة والكوفة، وعلَّق عليها شارحًا ومُرجِّحًا.

*سادسًا*: *ترتيب مختلط*: 
وفي هذه الحالة يرى الباحث أمامَه أمورًا مختلطةً في حاجة إلى ترتيب، فيَعمِد إلى ترتيبها على نمطٍ مُعيَّنٍ، ومن ذلك على سبيل المثال عندما أدرك العُكْبَري (616هـ) صعوبةَ الوصول إلى موادِّ كتاب (إصلاح المنطق) لابن السِّكِّيت (244هـ)، فقام بترتيب موادِّه على حروف المعجم وسمَّاه (المَشُوف المُعْلَم في ترتيب الإصلاح على المعجم).

*سابعًا*: *تصويب خطأ:
* فقد يجد الباحث خطأً أو أخطاءً عديدةً في مؤلَّفٍ ما، فيُجرِّدُ من قَلَمِه مُدافِعًا عن الحقيقة في هذه القضية، ويُعمِل آلياتِ البحث لتعضيد هذا الردِّ أو التصويب، ومن ذلك الردُّ على الشُّبهات المثارة حول قضايا معينة، ومثاله كتاب (الرد على المستشرق اليهودي جولد تسيهر في مطاعنه على القراءات القرآنية) للأستاذ الدكتور/ محمد حسن جبل، وقد ردَّ على مطاعن هذا المستشرق التي أوردها في مُقدِّمة كتابه (مذاهب التفسير الإسلامي).وقد يهدف الباحث إلى هدفين أو أكثر في العمل الواحد، فيضمُّ إلى جانب الجمع الدراسةَ أو الشرحَ أو غيرهما من الأهداف.

*ب- أنواع البحث العلمي:*
للبحث العلمي أنواعٌ متعدِّدةٌ، وينبثقُ هذا التعدُّدُ من اختلاف مجالات البحث وموضوعاته ودوافعه ومناهجه، إلى غير ذلك من أشكال الاختلافات، ويُمكن توضيح بعض هذه الأنواع على النحو التالي:

*1- من حيث مجال الدراسة:
*تتعدَّد الأبحاث العلمية من حيث المجال التي تنتمي إليها؛ لما يتميَّز به كلُّ مجالٍ عن الآخر من حيث الأهداف والآليات والمصادر... إلخ، وقد قسَّم البعض المجالات المعرفية إلى ثلاثة: (*العلوم الرياضية، والعلوم الطبيعية، والعلوم الإنسانية)؛* "ومِنْ ثمَّ تتلوَّن الأبحاثُ وفق مجالها وموضوعها، فهناك البحث الهندسيُّ، وكذلك الفلكي، أو الجيولوجي، أو السياسي، أو اللُّغوي، ومن اللُّغوي نقِفُ على الأنماط المتنوِّعة، فهناك النحويُّ والصرفيُّ، والبلاغيُّ والأدبيُّ، والمعجميُّ والصوتيُّ... إلخ"[4].

*2- من حيث دوافع الدراسة:
*تتنوَّع الأبحاث من حيث الدوافع الكامنة وراء إجرائها، والتي قد تكون:

*•* الرغبة الشخصية التي يسير وراءها الباحث للوصول إلى الحقيقة في قضيةٍ معينةٍ دون أن يكونَ غرضُه الترقيَ أو التقدُّمَ لنيل درجةٍ علميةٍ أو غيرِها.

*•* طلب مؤسسة علمية له، كجامعة أو مركز علمي أو مجلَّة متخصِّصة، وهو ما يُعرف (بنظام الاستكتاب)*؛* حيث تعهد المؤسسة إلى باحثٍ أو عدة باحثين بإجراء دراسةٍ في موضوع معين، مُقابل عائدٍ مُحدَّدٍ.

*•* تدريب من يقوم بهذا البحث على إعداد البحوث تمهيدًا لتكليفه ببحوثٍ أعمقَ وأشملَ، مثلما يحدُث في الجامعة من حيث تكليف الطلَّاب بأبحاثٍ صغيرةِ الحجم، ذاتِ موضوعاتٍ ضيِّقةٍ، وهو ما يُطلق عليه (البحث الصفِّي)، أو ما يُكلَّف به طلاب الدراسات العُليا لإعدادهم أكاديميًّا، وتزويدهم بالمهارات البحثية اللازمة للانتقال إلى مرحلة أعلى.

*•* الحصول على درجة علمية معينة؛ كإعداد رسالة للحصول بها على درجة التخصُّص (الماجستير)، ويُقصَد من هذا الإعداد إضافةُ الجديد من العُلُوم، وتمكينُ الباحث من الحصول على تجاربَ أوسعَ نِطاقًا، وأكثرَ دِقَّةً في الجمع والتصنيف والتحليل والاستنتاج، وإعدادُه لمرحلةٍ أعلى وهي (الدكتوراه)، ثم إعداد آخر للحصول على درجة العالمية (الدكتوراه)، وذلك بعد إنهائه المرحلة الجامعية والدراسات العُليا، ويُقصَدُ من هذه الدرجة أيضًا إضافةُ الجديد باستيعابٍ تامٍّ، ورؤيةٍ أوضحَ، وتحليلٍ أدقَّ، ورؤيةٍ شخصيةٍ.

*•* إعداد البحوث للترقِّي إلى مرتبة علمية، وهذا النوع يُعِدُّه أعضاءُ هيئة التدريس بالجامعات بعد الدكتوراه؛ للحصول على درجة أستاذ مساعد (مشارك) أو أستاذ، وتكون أبحاثًا أقلَّ حجمًا من الماجستير والدكتوراه، لكنها أعمقُ من حيث التناوُل، وجديدةٌ من حيث الفكرة.

*3- من حيث نطاق الدراسة:* 
قد تتعدَّدُ الأبحاث بِناءً على نطاقها إلى:

*•* *دراسات وثائقية:* 
بمعنى أن يجمعَ الباحثُ مادَّتَه العلميةَ من الكتب والرسائل والأبحاث ذات الصِّلة بموضوعه، ثمَّ يَعكُف على تصنيفها وتحليلها.

*•* *دراسات ميدانية:* 

في هذا النوع يعمِد الباحثُ إلى الزيارات الميدانية لمؤسسة أو هيئة مختصَّة بما له عَلاقة بموضوعه، فالباحثُ في علم النفس أو الاجتماع يقوم بزيارة المدارس أو المعاهد أو الجامعات، إن كان بحثُه مثلًا عن التحصيل الدراسي أو الاستذكار... إلخ، أو يقوم بزيارة السجون إذا كان موضوعُه يخصُّ جانبًا اجتماعيًّا أدَّى إلى وقوع هؤلاء المسجونين في جريمةٍ معينةٍ، والبحث عن المشكلات الاجتماعية الكامنة وراءها، ومحاولة تقديم المشورة للقضاء على هذه الجرائم من منظورٍ اجتماعيٍّ.
[1] ضمْن مجموعة محاضرات أُلقيتْ على طلاب (الفرقة الأولى) بالدراسات العليا (قسم أصول اللغة) جامعة الأزهر، للعام الدراسي 2017 /2018م.
[2] أستاذ أصول اللغة المساعد بكلية البنات الأزهرية بالعاشر من رمضان - جامعة الأزهر.
[3] كشف الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون (1 /35)؛ حاجي خليفة.
[4] البحث اللغوي: أصوله ومناهجه (19).



رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/literature_lan...#ixzz4zowDu2cN

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*سبب تأليف نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب وذكر وزيرها لسان الدين ابن الخطيب

 أحمد بن محمد المقري (ت1041هـ)



*قصة الكتاب
بقلم : الأستاذ زهير ظاظا


قصة الكتاب :
أقدم كتاب أندلسي ظهر للنور وعرفته المطبعة العربية، وقد طبع مرات، وصفها د. إحسان عباس في مقدمته لطبعته الصادرة في بيروت 1968م قال: (وخير طبعة ظهرت منه طبعة دوزي في ليدن 1855م، وكان أول ما طبع في المشرق سنة 1279هـ في بولاق، وهي طبعة تفتقر لما في الطبعة الأوربية من دقة علمية....والكتاب ثمرة زيارة المقّري لدمشق، حيث حدث تلاميذه فيها عن لسان الدين ابن الخطيب، فألحوا عليه أن يجمع أخباره في كتاب، وكان أشدهم إلحاحاً المولى أحمد الشاهيني، أستاذ المدرسة الجقمقية) وقد صرح المقري بذلك في مقدمته للكتاب، وأنه ألفه إجابة لطلب المولى الشاهيني، قال: (وعزمت على الإجابة لما للمذكور علي من الحقوق، وكيف أقابل بره حفظه الله بالعقوق، فوعدته بالشروع في المطلب عند الوصول إلى القاهرة المعزية...) وجعل عنوانه أولاً (عرف الطيب في التعريف بالوزير ابن الخطيب) فلما رأى مادته قد اتسعت لتشمل الأندلس أدباً وتاريخاً، عمد إلى تغيير عنوانه ليصير (نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب وذكر وزيرها لسان الدين ابن الخطيب) وهكذا جاء الكتاب في قسمين: قسم خاص بالأندلس في ثمانية أبواب، منها: باب فيمن رحل من أهل الأندلس إلى المشرق، وآخر فيمن وفد عليها من أهل المشرق، وآخر فيما عثر عليه من مراسلات أهلها في سقوط إماراتها، أما القسم الثاني فقد ضم المجلدات 5 و6 و7 من طبعة 1968 إلا أنه لم تخل الأجزاء الأولى من أخبار ابن الخطيب، ففي الجزء الرابع طائفة من مراسلاته. وقد اعتمد المقري في تأليفه على مصادر لم يصلنا أكثرها بالصورة التي وصلته، كالمغرب لابن سعيد، فقد اعتمد نسخة أوفى بكثير من هذه التي بين أيدينا، ومطمح الأنفس لابن خاقان، ولكن اعتماده على المطمح الكبير الذي لا نعرفه حتى اليوم، مما يجعل نقوله نسخة متفردة لهذه الكتب. وقد فرغ من الكتاب عشية يوم الأحد 27 / رمضان / 1038هـ ثم ألحق به فصولاً أتمها في ذي الحجة سنة 1039م وانظر في مجلة العرب (س14 ص953) بحثاً حول ضبط نسبة (المقري) وأنها على وزن (المهدي) نسبةً إلى (مَقْرة): قرية شرق سهول الحضنة. قال صاحب (تاج العروس): وقد تشدد القاف وبه اشتهرت الآن. وانظر (المقري وكتابه نفح الطيب) محمد بن عبد الكريم: رسالة دكتوراة، الجزائر. وانظر في المكتبة المحققة على الوراق نشرة المرحوم إحسان عباس لكتاب نفح الطيب.


منقول من موقع الوراق .

https://wadod.org/vb/showpost.php?p=25515&postcount=2

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبب تأليف الشيخ علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله لكتاب

(*الجامع الأموي* )

قال رحمه الله في كتاب ( الذكريات ) (1/ 102-103 ):

( وهل تظنون أن استطراداً في فصل من هذه المذكّرات مساحته بضع صفحات يتّسع للكلام عن الجامع الأموي؟
لقد كانت المدرسة الجقمقية (ولا تزال) أمام الباب الشمالي للجامع، فكنا ندخله كلما سنحت لنا فرصة بين الدروس وفي أوقات الصلوات، وكان لنا مهوى القلب ومستقرّ الحب، كما كان -مع الأسف- ميدان اللعب!
لقد كنت في تلك الأيام التي أتكلم الآن عنها (سنة 1919) كلما سمعت خبراً عن الأموي أختزنه في ذاكرتي. وكنت لا أنسى شيئاً سمعته أو قرأته، أحفظه من مرة واحدة فلا يفلت مني.
تقولون: «إنّ الفتى مَنْ يقولُ هأنَذا»، فلا تفخر بما كان بل صِفْ ما هو كائن الآن. أصدقكم القول: إنني لا أزال أحفظ ما أسمع أو أقرأ، ولكني أنسى نصفه فأرويه بمعناه، وأنسى ممّن سمعته أو أين قرأته. وهذه نعمة أحمد الله عليها. أتريدون أن أكون في الشيخوخة كما كنت في الصبا؟ هيهات!
أترجو أن تكونَ وأنتَ شيخٌ ... كما قد كنتَ أيامَ الشبابِ؟
لقد كذَبَتكَ نفسُك، ليسَ ثوبٌ ... خليقٌ كالجديدِ من الثيابِ
وحسبي أنني الآن -بفضل الله- أقوى جسداً وأوعى ذاكرةً مِن أكثر مَن أعرف من الشيوخ.
ثم صرت بعد ذلك أدوّن ما أجد من أخباره حتى اجتمع لي منها الكثير الكثير، فلما كلّفَتني وزارة الأوقاف أيام الوحدة مع مصر أن أؤلّف عن «الأموي» كتاباً يكون دليلاً للسيّاح أخذت منها خلاصة وافية، وضعتها في كتاب عنوانه «الجامع الأموي» يبيعونه لزوّار المسجد من السيّاح ويأخذون (هم) ثمنه. ... ).

----------


## الطيبوني

> *سبب تأليف كتاب الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافي* سئل الإمام العالم العلامة الحافظ الناقد :شمس الدين أبو عبد الله 
> محمد بن الشيخ الصالح أبي بكر الذي عرف " بابن قيم  الجوزية"
> رحمه الله ما  تقول العلماء أئمة الدين رضي الله عنهم أجمعين : في رجل  ابتلى ببلية وعلم أنها إن استمرت به أفسدت دنياه وآخرته وقد اجتهد في دفعها  عن نفسه بكل الطرق فما يزداد إلا توقداً وشدة فما الحيلة في دفعها؟ وما  الطريق إلى كشفها ؟ فرحم الله من أعان مبتلي والله في عون العبد ما كان  العبد في عون أخيه أفتونا مأجورين
> فجلس الشيخ ما بين صلاة العصر إلى صلاة المغرب مستعرضا ما قد يطرأ على القلب  من أنواع الشهوات والفتن والمعاصي فألف الكتاب.


فَصْلُ

دَوَاءِ اللِّوَاطِ

فَإِنْ قِيلَ: فَهَلْ مَعَ هَذَا كُلِّهِ دَوَاءٌ لِهَذَا الدَّاءِ الْعُضَالِ؟ وَرُقْيَةٌ لِهَذَا السِّحْرِ الْقَتَّالِ؟ وَمَا الِاحْتِيَالُ لِدَفْعِ هَذَا الْخَبَالِ؟ وَهَلْ مِنْ طَرِيقٍ قَاصِدٍ إِلَى التَّوْفِيقِ؟ وَهَلْ يُمْكِنُ السَّكْرَانَ بِخَمْرِ الْهَوَى أَنْ يُفِيقَ؟ وَهَلْ يَمْلِكُ الْعَاشِقُ قَلْبَهُ وَالْعِشْقُ قَدْ وَصَلَ إِلَى سُوَيْدَائِهِ؟ وَهَلْ لِلطَّبِيبِ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ حِيلَةٌ فِي بُرْئِهِ مِنْ سُوَيْدَائِهِ؟ وَإِنْ لَامَهُ لَائِمٌ الْتَذَّ بِمَلَامِهِ ذِكْرًا لِمَحْبُوبِهِ، وَإِنْ عَذَلَهُ عَاذِلٌ أَغْرَاهُ عَذْلُهُ، وَسَارَ بِهِ فِي طَرِيقِ مَطْلُوبِهِ، يُنَادِي عَلَيْهِ شَاهِدُ حَالِهِ بِلِسَانِ مَقَالِهِ:
وَقَفَ الْهَوَى بِي حَيْثُ أَنْتِ فَلَيْسَ ... لِي مُتَأَخَّرٌ عَنْهُ وَلَا مُتَقَدَّمُ
وَأَهَنْتِنِي فَأَهَنْتُ نَفْسِي جَاهِدًا ...مَا مَنْ يَهُونُ عَلَيْكِ مِمَّنْ يُكْرَمُ
أَشْبَهْتِ أَعْدَائِي فَصِرْتُ أُحِبُّهُمْ... إِذْ كَانَ حَظِّي مِنْكِ حَظِّي مِنْهُمْ
أَجِدُ الْمَلَامَةَ فِي هَوَاكِ لَذِيذَةً ... حُبًّا لِذِكْرِكِ فَلْيَلُمْنِي اللُّوَّمُ

وَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَقْصُودُ بِالسُّؤَالِ الْأَوَّلِ الَّذِي وَقَعَ عَلَيْهِ الِاسْتِفْتَاءُ  ، وَالدَّاءُ الَّذِي طَلَبَ لَهُ الدَّوَاءَ
قِيلَ: نَعَمْ )

الجواب الكافي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا على الإضافة الشيخ الفاضل الطيبوني

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

كتاب " خصائص علي " رضي الله عنه للإمام النسائي رحمه الله تعالى.
جاء في " السِيَر " (14/129) للحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى :
أنّ محمد بن موسى المأموني صاحب النسائي قال سمعت قوما ينكرون على أبي عبدالرحمن النسائي كتاب الخصائص لعلي رضي الله عنه وتركه تصنيف فضائل الشيخين فذكرت له ذلك فقال دخلت دمشق والمنحرف بها عن علي كثير فصنفت كتاب الخصائص رجوت أن يهديهم الله تعالى ثم إنه صنف بعد ذلك فضائل الصحابة ..

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...37&postcount=2

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وجدت موضوعا مماثلا

أسباب تآليف الكتب

http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=1819

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

إتحاف الشيوخ الأكابر بالكتب التي ألفت بسبب سؤالات الأصاغر

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=378483

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
سبب تأليف* *ياقوت الحموي (ت 626هـ)** لكتاب

**( معجم البلدان )

*


> *ثم ذكر باعثه الأول على التصنيف في هذا النوع من العلم؛ فقال:*
> 
> 
> *«وكان من أول البواعث لجمع هذا الكتاب، أنني سئلت بمرو الشاهجان، عن حباشة اسم موضع جاء في الحديث النبوي، وهو سوق من أسواق العرب في الجاهلية؛ فقلت: أرى أنه حُباشة بضم الحاء، قياسا على أصل هذه اللفظة في اللغة، لأن الحُباشة: الجماعة من الناس من قبائل شتى، وحبشت له حباشة أي جمعت له شيئا؛ فانبرى لي رجل من المحدثين، وقال: إنما هو حَباشة بالفتح. وصمم على ذلك وكابر، وجاهر بالعناد من غير حجة وناظر، فأردت قطع الاحتجاج بالنقل؛ إذ لا معول في مثل هذا على اشتقاق ولا عقل؛ فاستعصى كشفه في كتب غرائب الأحاديث، ودواوين اللغات مع سعة الكتب التي كانت بمرو يومئذ، وكثرة وجودها في الوقوف، وسهولة تناولها، فلم أظفر به إلا بعد انقضاء ذلك الشغب والمراء، ويأس من وجوده ببحث واقتراء، فكان موافقا والحمد لله لما قلته، ومكيلا بالصاع الذي كلته، فألقي حينئذ في روعي افتقار العالم إلى كتاب في هذا الشأن مضبوطا، وبالإتقان وتصحيح الألفاظ بالتقييد مخطوطا، ليكون في مثل هذه الظلمة هاديا، وإلى ضوء الصواب داعيا، ونبهت على هذه الفضيلة النبيلة، وشرح صدري لنيل هذه المنقبة التي غفل عنها الأولون، ولم يهتد لها الغابرون. يقول من تقرع أسماعه: كم ترك الأول للآخر!».*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

دوافع التأليف في كتب أدب الملوك في العصر العباسي الأخير

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...&postcount=102

----------


## الطيبوني

*
..............................  ................

المنهاج في شعب الإيمان لابو عبد الله الحليمي*


يقول المصنف رحمه الله 

و كان مما حدا بي على تأليف هذا الكتاب، ورغبتي في جمع ما جمعته فيه، خوفي على كثير بما ضمنته إياه من دقائق العلم وخباياه ولطائف الشرع وقضاياه بين أن يدثر ويعفو رسمه فلا يذكر لزوال الهم به عن الصدور، ووقوع الإعراض عنه من الجمهور، والاشتغال عن العلوم بالجملة بالتبقر في الأهل والمال، والتهافت في الحرام والحلال، والتنافس في رتب الدنيا والتغافل عن درج الأخرى، والانقياد لدواعي الهوى وإن قادتهم عناتا إلى الردى وتزحزح هيبة الله عز وجل عن القلوب لما ران عليها من ظلم المعاصي والذنوب، والميل في عامة الأمور إلى الحفظ والدعة، وانشراح الصدر بالجهل الذي هو أدرك منازل الضعة. وفساد النيات والدخل وفتور العزائم والهمم.

 فإن الحال لما آل إلى ما ذكرت، وتراجعت للتراجع الذي وصفت، صارت طاعة الله- تعالى جده- تقام فيما تدعو إليه الضرورات الحاصلة، وتترك فيما تحرك عليه المتوقعات الآجلة. وكان الهم بالعلم بقدر الهم بالعمل .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *
> ..............................  ................
> 
> المنهاج في شعب الإيمان لابو عبد الله الحليمي*
> 
> 
> يقول المصنف رحمه الله 
> 
> و كان مما حدا بي على تأليف هذا الكتاب، ورغبتي في جمع ما جمعته فيه، خوفي على كثير بما ضمنته إياه من دقائق العلم وخباياه ولطائف الشرع وقضاياه بين أن يدثر ويعفو رسمه فلا يذكر لزوال الهم به عن الصدور، ووقوع الإعراض عنه من الجمهور، والاشتغال عن العلوم بالجملة بالتبقر في الأهل والمال، والتهافت في الحرام والحلال، والتنافس في رتب الدنيا والتغافل عن درج الأخرى، والانقياد لدواعي الهوى وإن قادتهم عناتا إلى الردى وتزحزح هيبة الله عز وجل عن القلوب لما ران عليها من ظلم المعاصي والذنوب، والميل في عامة الأمور إلى الحفظ والدعة، وانشراح الصدر بالجهل الذي هو أدرك منازل الضعة. وفساد النيات والدخل وفتور العزائم والهمم.
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وأجزل لك المثوبة 
ولا حرمنا الله من فوائدك الجميلة في علم العقيدة وغيره

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> سبب تأليف الإمام أبي جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري - رحمه الله -
> لرسالته ( صريح السنة )
> قال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الميزان ):
> ( أن ابن أبي داود قام وأصحابه على ابن جرير ونسبوه إلى بدعة اللفظ ، فصنف معتقدا حسنا - سمعناه - تنصل فيه مما قيل عنه ، وتألم لذلك ). ميزان الاعتدال ( 2: 435)
> ص 11 و12 من مقدمة كتاب ( صريح السنة ) دار الخلفاء للكتاب الإسلامي .


ومن يقراء رسالة صريح السنة ويقراء دعاء الامام بن جرير الطبري على من ظلمه يقف شعر راسه

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شكر الله مرورك ومشاركتك هنا أخي ماجد .

----------


## الطيبوني

> *سبب تأليف الموطأ :*
> يروى في سبب تأليف الموطأ أن المنصور لما حج اجتمع بالإمام مالك  وسمع منه الحديث والفقه وأعجب به ، فطلب منه أن يدون في كتاب ما ثبت عنده  صحيحـًا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مسائل العلم ، وطلب أن يوطئه  للناس ، أي يجعله سهل التناول ، فاستجاب الإمام مالك لطلب المنصور ، وصنف كتابه العظيم الموطأ


ذكر شيخ الاسلام في الفتاوى الكبرى 

ان حماد بن سلمة صنف كتابه في الصفات كما صنف كتبه في سائر أبواب العلم  . وقد قيل: إن مالكا إنما صنف الموطأ تبعا له وقال: جمعت هذا خوفا من الجهمية أن يضلوا الناس لما ابتدعت الجهمية النفي والتعطيل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ذكر شيخ الاسلام في الفتاوى الكبرى 
> 
> ان حماد بن سلمة صنف كتابه في الصفات كما صنف كتبه في سائر أبواب العلم  . وقد قيل: إن مالكا إنما صنف الموطأ تبعا له وقال: جمعت هذا خوفا من الجهمية أن يضلوا الناس لما ابتدعت الجهمية النفي والتعطيل



جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا
ونفع بفوائدك الكثيرة

----------


## الطيبوني

..............................  ...............

الاعتصام للشاطبي 

( الحاصل أن تعيين هذه الفرقة الناجية في مثل زماننا صعب ومع ذلك فلا بد من النظر فيه وهو نكتة هذا الكتاب
 فليقع به فضل اعتناء ما هيأه الله وبالله التوفيق )

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

